# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پرسش و پاسخ با رتبه برتر کنکور تجربی

## دکتر اسدی

سلام. من محمد اسدی هستم ، رتبه 13 کنکور 92 و در حال حاصر دانشجوی پزشکی تهران
توی این ۵ سال افتخار کار کردن با خیلی دانش آموز ها و دوستای عزیزی مثل شما رو داشتم چه به عنوان مربی و مشاور و چه به عنوان مدرس و طراح سوال. به طور اتفاقی دیدم اینجا خیلی هاتون سوالای زیادی ذهنتون رو درگیر کرده فکر کردم بد نباشه اگه توی این تاپیک در خدمتتون باشم و نظراتم رو بگم امیدوارم بتونم به عنوان یه راهنما نقش مثبتی توی مسیر درس خوندن و موفقیتتون داشته باشم...
هر گونه سوالی در هر زمینه ای دارید میتونید بپرسید، من هر موقع فرصت داشته باشم جواب میدم سعی میکنم بیشتر از ۲۴ ساعت نشه

----------


## dr.amin

سلام به نظرم اول یه تاپیک مصاحبه بزنید و سوالاتش رو جواب بدید بیشتر سوالات احتمالی هم جواب داده میشن

----------


## konkoor98

> سلام. من محمد اسدی هستم ، رتبه 13 کنکور 92 و در حال حاصر دانشجوی پزشکی تهران
> توی این ۵ سال افتخار کار کردن با خیلی دانش آموز ها و دوستای عزیزی مثل شما رو داشتم چه به عنوان مربی و مشاور و چه به عنوان مدرس و طراح سوال. به طور اتفاقی دیدم اینجا خیلی هاتون سوالای زیادی ذهنتون رو درگیر کرده فکر کردم بد نباشه اگه توی این تاپیک در خدمتتون باشم و نظراتم رو بگم امیدوارم بتونم به عنوان یه راهنما نقش مثبتی توی مسیر درس خوندن و موفقیتتون داشته باشم...
> هر گونه سوالی در هر زمینه ای دارید میتونید بپرسید، من هر موقع فرصت داشته باشم جواب میدم سعی میکنم بیشتر از ۲۴ ساعت نشه


نقشتون رایگانه  :Yahoo (94):  یا شمام افشار ثانی هستین  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## دکتر اسدی

حالا سوال مصاحبه طور هم داشته باشین درباره ی خودم جواب میدم ولی بعید میدونم خیلی به دردتون بخوره چون هرکسی روش های خودسو داره نمیشه گفت بقیه هم باید این کارا رو بکنن و اتفاقا توصیه میکنم خیلی از کارایی که من کردم رو اصلا نکنین!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

مشاور معروف رو میگید؟ داستانش چیه چیکار کرده مگه؟

----------


## Saturn8

در زمینه مدیریت زمان در جلسه ی کنکور و مباحثی که دور دوم باید بزنیم کمی توضیح بدین چطور باید این سوالات رو شناسایی کنیم و اون فراشناخت رو به دست بیاریم!

----------


## dr.amin

> حالا سوال مصاحبه طور هم داشته باشین درباره ی خودم جواب میدم ولی بعید میدونم خیلی به دردتون بخوره چون هرکسی روش های خودسو داره نمیشه گفت بقیه هم باید این کارا رو بکنن و اتفاقا توصیه میکنم خیلی از کارایی که من کردم رو اصلا نکنین!


در ضمن لطفا زحمت کارنامه+کارت دانشجویی و کارت ملی هم بکشید لطفا

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

از دوران جمع بندی بگو کی شروع کردی و چه کردی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


مشاور معروف رو میگید؟ داستانش چیه چیکار کرده مگه؟


ددش اگه خواستی پیامی بدی  که در جواب کسی باشه 
دکمه (پاسخ  با نقل قول) سمت چپ پایین بزن بعد چیزی که میگی در جواب اون شخصه و به خودش اطلاع داده میشه که شما جوابشو دادید .
همینطوری پیام بدی متوجه نمیشه 
یکم با انجمن کار کنی راه میفتی_

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


مشاور معروف رو میگید؟ داستانش چیه چیکار کرده مگه؟


خواهشا کارنامه تون رو قرار بدید وعلاوه بر سوال پایینی که دوستمون کردند در مورد دوران انتقالی /همون هفته مونده با شروع جمع بندی توضیح بدید 






 نوشته اصلی توسط Avatar2020


در زمینه مدیریت زمان در جلسه ی کنکور و مباحثی که دور دوم باید بزنیم کمی توضیح بدین چطور باید این سوالات رو شناسایی کنیم و اون فراشناخت رو به دست بیاریم!


دمت گرم سوالی که می خواستم بنویسم رو نوشتی /*

----------


## high-flown

> سلام. من محمد اسدی هستم ، رتبه 13 کنکور 92 و در حال حاصر دانشجوی پزشکی تهران
> توی این ۵ سال افتخار کار کردن با خیلی دانش آموز ها و دوستای عزیزی مثل شما رو داشتم چه به عنوان مربی و مشاور و چه به عنوان مدرس و طراح سوال. به طور اتفاقی دیدم اینجا خیلی هاتون سوالای زیادی ذهنتون رو درگیر کرده فکر کردم بد نباشه اگه توی این تاپیک در خدمتتون باشم و نظراتم رو بگم امیدوارم بتونم به عنوان یه راهنما نقش مثبتی توی مسیر درس خوندن و موفقیتتون داشته باشم...
> هر گونه سوالی در هر زمینه ای دارید میتونید بپرسید، من هر موقع فرصت داشته باشم جواب میدم سعی میکنم بیشتر از ۲۴ ساعت نشه


سلام خوب هستید؟بنده یک دانش آموزیازدهمی هستم تابه الان دستاوردخاصی نداشتم ساعت مطالعه م هم خیلی کم بوده ولی میخوام ازاین به بعدوازدست ندم نظرتون چیه؟باچه استراتژی برم جلو؟ازالان تاتابستون وبعدازاون .دانشگاهی که شمادرس میخونید هدف منه.نه یه هدف معمولی هدفی که رسیدن بهش مهم ترین اولویتمه .یکم راهنماییم کنین.

----------


## invinciblegirl

سلام وقتتون بخیر
ببخشید میخواستم بدونم شما تو آزمون شرکت میکردین؟ و اینکه مشاوره داشتین یا خیر؟
کدوم آزمونو پیشنهاد میکنین؟ کانون؟

----------


## دکتر اسدی

چه سوال خوبی! چون معمولا سوال هایی که بچه ها میپرسن خیلی کلیه توی این مایه ها که چه جوری آزمونمون رو خوب بدیم! این که اینقد جزیی و دقیق میپرسین نشونه ی خوبیه! 
بخش مهمی از این فراشناخت که گفتین و خیلی هم مهم هست از تمرین های توی خونه و آزمون های قبلی به دست میاد؛ مثلا بعد از حل کردن تعداد زیادی از تست هایی که درباره مراحل مختلف میتوز هست و ویژگی های جانداران مختلف رو توی گزینه ها مطرح کرده میبینید که برای حل این تیپ سوال ها وقتتون زیاد گرفته میشه پس دیگه هرموقع سر جلسه ی آزمون اگه این مدل سوال مطرح بشه سریع پیش خودتون میگید که اینو میذارم آخر سرش فکر میکنم.
یه نکته خیلی مهم دیگه اینه که شما برای حل هر مساله ای مثلا کل سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک و اکثر سوالات شیمی، حتما باید قبل از این که مطالب رو روی کاغذ بنویسید قبل از اون یک نقشه ی کلی و theme از راه حلتون رو توی ذهن خودتون بیارید و خیلی سریع قدم هایی رو که میخواهید بردارید به طور کلی مرور کنین و ببینین جواب میده یا فکر نمیکنین به جایی برسید. اگه حالت دوم بود طبیعیه که نباید شروع به حل سوال کنید و به دنبال این باشین که حواستون به چه نکته ای از سوال نبوده یا از چه راه دیگه ای باید حلش کنید. اگه دیدین بیشتر از نصف تایم متوسط استاندارد برای حل اون تست گذشته و هنوز راه حل به ذهنتون نرسیده باید حتما بگذاریدش برای آخر دفترچه و الان از اون عبور کنید.
شاید از همه این ها مهم تر اینه که به این باور و اعتماد به نفس برسید که بتونید از خیلی سوال ها رد بشید و اون ها رو حل "نکنید"! شما قرار نیست هر سوالی جلوتون گذاشتن حتما بتونین حلش کنین حتی اگه سوالش از قسمتی هست که برای شما همیشه خیلی آسون بوده یا همیشه سوالای اون قسمت رو درست جواب میدادین! رسیدن به این قدرت ذهنی خیلی خیلی سخته! این که همیشه یادتون بمونه که شما توی یک رسابت سرار دارید و بقیه بچه ها هم همزمان با شما دارن با همین سوال مواجه میشن و ممکنه برای همه رقیب هاتون این سوال خیلی سخت باشه پس شاید خیلی وقت ها اونی که کمتر ذهن خودش رو مشغول افکار مزاحم کنه برنده بشه! افکاری مثل این که "چرا هرکاری کردم نتونستم به جواب اون سوال برسم" یا "چرا اصلا راه حلش به ذهنم نرسید" یا "من که خونده بودم، من که بلد بودم و.... "

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> در ضمن لطفا زحمت کارنامه+کارت دانشجویی و کارت ملی هم بکشید لطفا



توی پروفایل من اگه برید یک آلبوم درست کردم و اینا رو توش آپلود کردم

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> _
> 
> ددش اگه خواستی پیامی بدی  که در جواب کسی باشه 
> دکمه (پاسخ  با نقل قول) سمت چپ پایین بزن بعد چیزی که میگی در جواب اون شخصه و به خودش اطلاع داده میشه که شما جوابشو دادید .
> همینطوری پیام بدی متوجه نمیشه 
> یکم با انجمن کار کنی راه میفتی_


آره الان دیدم که بدون نقل قول اومده، دکمه پاسخ خالی رو دیگه کی استفاده میکنه که گذاشتن!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *
> خواهشا کارنامه تون رو قرار بدید وعلاوه بر سوال پایینی که دوستمون کردند در مورد دوران انتقالی /همون هفته مونده با شروع جمع بندی توضیح بدید 
> **
> 
> دمت گرم سوالی که می خواستم بنویسم رو نوشتی /*



*
لینک کارنامه م رو* توی سایت قلمچی براتون میذارم برید ببینید هم کارنامه تجربی هم زبان هست اونجا هم کارنامه های آزمون قلمچی بنده! چه فایده ای داره برای شما  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## دکتر اسدی

بزنید روی اسمم این زیر لینکش باز میشه ������

محمد اسدی

----------


## دکتر اسدی

در مورد دوران جمع بندی هم مفصل سرفرصت امشب یا فردا توضیح میدم بهتون!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام خوب هستید؟بنده یک دانش آموزیازدهمی هستم تابه الان دستاوردخاصی نداشتم ساعت مطالعه م هم خیلی کم بوده ولی میخوام ازاین به بعدوازدست ندم نظرتون چیه؟باچه استراتژی برم جلو؟ازالان تاتابستون وبعدازاون .دانشگاهی که شمادرس میخونید هدف منه.نه یه هدف معمولی هدفی که رسیدن بهش مهم ترین اولویتمه .یکم راهنماییم کنین.



با این شدت و اشتیاقی که در مورد پزشکی تهران صحبت کردین بیشتر به خاطر علاقه به چیه؟ پزشکی؟ دانشگاه تهران؟ رتبه ی خوب؟ یا به خود درس های دبیرستان علاقه دارید؟ کدوم هاست بیشتر؟

----------


## Blue.moon

سلام مرسی از پاسخگوییی
بنظر شما خوندن کتاب درسی شیمی با داشتن فیل شیمی مبتکران و نیازه؟

----------


## ifmvi

*سلام خسته نباشید
به نظر شما خوندن درسایی مثل ریاضی فیزیک یا مسائل شیمی صرفا با یادگیری یه سری تکنیک ممکنه ؟ چنتا کلیپ دیدم که با یه سری روشای سریع به جواب میرسن ، بنظر شما میتونن قابل اعتماد باشن ؟*

----------


## am3213

سلام به دکتر عزیز 
اولا دمت گرم که مدارک قبولیت رو گزاشتی  نه مثل بعضی ها که میگن  تو80 روز داروسازی اوردن ! یا کسی مث افشین مقتدا (افسانه است؟!)
 تا بهشون میگی عکس کارنامه و مدرک نشون بده سریع به تریپشون بر میخوره ! امثالشونم تو این انجمن خیلی زیاده ...
بازم مرسی و ورودت رو به انجمن تبریک میگم

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام مرسی از پاسخگوییی
> بنظر شما خوندن کتاب درسی شیمی با داشتن فیل شیمی مبتکران و نیازه؟


اگه برای جمع بندی همین کنکور ۹۸ منظورتون هیت فیل کتاب خوبیه بله ولی به نظرم کافی نیست و میتونین یه منبع دیگه هم بطور کمکی داشته باشین که فقط بعضی وقتا و برای بعضی رفع اشکال ها سراغ درسنامه یا تست هاش برید ولی منبع اصلی جمع بندیتون همین فیل باشه. کتاب درسی هم که قطعا اولین و آخرین منبعه و خوندنش به شدت واجب !

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *سلام خسته نباشید
> به نظر شما خوندن درسایی مثل ریاضی فیزیک یا مسائل شیمی صرفا با یادگیری یه سری تکنیک ممکنه ؟ چنتا کلیپ دیدم که با یه سری روشای سریع به جواب میرسن ، بنظر شما میتونن قابل اعتماد باشن ؟*


سلام. اصلا و ابدا  :Yahoo (1):  
حتی برای درصد های خیلی پایین‌!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام به دکتر عزیز 
> اولا دمت گرم که مدارک قبولیت رو گزاشتی  نه مثل بعضی ها که میگن  تو80 روز داروسازی اوردن ! یا کسی مث افشین مقتدا (افسانه است ؟!)
>  تا بهشون میگی عکس کارنامه و مدرک نشون بده سریع به تریپشون بر میخوره ! امثالشونم تو این انجمن خیلی زیاده ...
> بازم مرسی و ورودت رو به انجمن تبریک میگم


سلام. خیلی ممنونم لطف دارین 
خب اگه کسی هرحرفی رو همینجوری بدون دلیل قبول نمیکنه خیلی کار خوبی میکنه!

----------


## Raha..sh

سلام دکتر...یه سری سوال در مورد خود پزشکی دارم..اونا رو هم جواب میدین یا فقط سوالای مربوط به کنکورو؟

----------


## A . H

تشکر بابت اینکه اومدین به انجمن و پاسخگو بچه ها هستید 
روز اخر کنکور چیکار کردید ؟ سوالات کنکور ریاضی رو زدید ؟ خوب بود ؟

----------


## high-flown

> با این شدت و اشتیاقی که در مورد پزشکی تهران صحبت کردین بیشتر به خاطر علاقه به چیه؟ پزشکی؟ دانشگاه تهران؟ رتبه ی خوب؟ یا به خود درس های دبیرستان علاقه دارید؟ کدوم هاست بیشتر؟


به ترتیب 
1-علاقه به بزشکی (مغزواعصاب رشته ای که تواعماق قلبم دوسش دارم.)
2-علاقه شدید برای درس خوندن توبهترین دانشگاه ایران بابهترین دانشجوها
3-علاقه به رتبه عالی 
4-علاقه به دروس

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام دکتر...یه سری سوال در مورد خود پزشکی دارم..اونا رو هم جواب میدین یا فقط سوالای مربوط به کنکورو؟


هررررر سوالی دارید بپرسید !

----------


## dr.amin

> توی پروفایل من اگه برید یک آلبوم درست کردم و اینا رو توش آپلود کردم


مچکر

----------


## Raha..sh

> هررررر سوالی دارید بپرسید !


با توجه به اینکه الان همه دانشگاه ها شیوه نوین شدن و علوم پایه ۴ ترمه است، قطعا فشار بیشتری رو دوش دانشجو هست..من میخواستم اگه شد ترم تابستونی بردارم و سعی کنم یکم حجم درسها رو کم کنم.. البته دانشگاه ما درسی ارائه نمیده برای تابستون..نظرتون برای منی که الان ترم یکم، برداشتن چه درسهاییه؟

----------


## Phatums

بازه مطالعاتی مفید باید چقد باشه و چن دیقه بینش استراحت؟

----------


## ifmvi

خوندن درسا از روی منابع جمعبندی برای کسایی که سطحشون پایینه توی مدت باقی مانده فایده ای داره ؟یا فقط سطحی خوندن میشه و یادگیری ناقص میمونه؟

----------


## Mysterious

*سلام
بنظرتون شیفتای پزشکی واسه خانوما چقدر دردسر ساز میشه؟
خیلی این موضوع ذهنمو درگیر کرده:/*

----------


## دکتر اسدی

اگه برای ترم تابستون منظورتونه چه درس هایی بردارید اختصاصی ها رو پیشنهاد میدم اگه جایی ارائه میشه، منظورم مثلا اناتومی و پاتولوژی و باکتری و...  این هاست چون معمولا نسبت به ترم عادی آسون تر امتحان میگیرن

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> بازه مطالعاتی مفید باید چقد باشه و چن دیقه بینش استراحت؟


نمیشه خیلی قطعی گفت و برای هر کس یه کم متفاونه ولی به طور متوسط بیشترین راندمان بین ۳۰ تا ۵۰ دقیقه ست و بینشون استراحت های ۵ تا ۱۵ دقیقه ای خوبه البته هرچقد خسته تر باشید میتونید استراحت ها رو بیشتر هم کنید مثلا آخر شب. البته وقتی خیلی توی یه درسی غرق شدین و دوست دارین به خوندن یا تست زدن ادامه بدین قطعش نکنین چون مثلا ۴۵ دقیقه شده و بسه! ولی کلا اینو بدونید که معمولا به طور میانگین ذهنتون حداکثر تا ۵۰ دقیقه میتونه خوب و کامل روی مطلب تمرکز کنه و بعد از اون احتمال حواس پرتی و افت یادگیری بیشتر میشه

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *سلام
> بنظرتون شیفتای پزشکی واسه خانوما چقدر دردسر ساز میشه؟
> خیلی این موضوع ذهنمو درگیر کرده:/*


شیرینی ها و زیبایی های این رشته کم نیست و دشواری ها و کارگ و مایه ای که باید براش بگذارید هم همینطور! این چیزی که میگید کاملا بستگی به علاقه و اشتیاق شما به حرفه پزشکی و درمان کردن بیمارها و... داره. البته درسته که خانم ها از لحاظ فیزیکی محدودیت بیشتری دارن ولی هرکسی چه خانم چه آقا اگه از این مسیر لذت نبره و به پزشکی از عمق وجودش عشق نداشته باشه مسیر براش طاقت فرسا و دشوار میشه واقعا.

----------


## Nik.ch

سلام دکتر شب به خیر
یه سوال داشتم راجع به سطح دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی. بین تهران و بهشتی و ایران چه میزان اختلاف هست؟ و آیا اون طور که گفته میشه واقعا دانشگاه تهران از همه بهتره؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین

----------


## ha.hg

> شیرینی ها و زیبایی های این رشته کم نیست و دشواری ها و کارگ و مایه ای که باید براش بگذارید هم همینطور! این چیزی که میگید کاملا بستگی به علاقه و اشتیاق شما به حرفه پزشکی و درمان کردن بیمارها و... داره. البته درسته که خانم ها از لحاظ فیزیکی محدودیت بیشتری دارن ولی هرکسی چه خانم چه آقا اگه از این مسیر لذت نبره و به پزشکی از عمق وجودش عشق نداشته باشه مسیر براش طاقت فرسا و دشوار میشه واقعا.


سلام 
1به نظر شما واسه زبان چکار کنم ؟ خیلی رفتم طرفش ولی هر بار رهاش کردم کلا یادگیریش واسم مشکله. راستش ازش ترس دارم  :Yahoo (2): 
2ادبیات موضوعی گاج چاپ 92 از دوستم گرفتم  (فقط قرابت و ارایه )میخواستم بدونم واسه کنکور امسال قابل استفاده هس ؟

----------


## bbehzad

درود بر دکتر اسدی عزیز.اقا تخصص چشم دیگه؟یا رادیولوژی؟

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام 
> 1به نظر شما واسه زبان چکار کنم ؟ خیلی رفتم طرفش ولی هر بار رهاش کردم کلا یادگیریش واسم مشکله. راستش ازش ترس دارم 
> 2ادبیات موضوعی گاج چاپ 92 از دوستم گرفتم  (فقط قرابت و ارایه )میخواستم بدونم واسه کنکور امسال قابل استفاده هس ؟


زبان کتاب جمع بندیه فیلو بگیر بخون تست جامع بزن.ادبیات موضوعی الان وقتش نیست.املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیاتو بخون.هرروزم یه ازمون از 90 به بعد بزن.

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام دکتر شب به خیر
> یه سوال داشتم راجع به سطح دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی. بین تهران و بهشتی و ایران چه میزان اختلاف هست؟ و آیا اون طور که گفته میشه واقعا دانشگاه تهران از همه بهتره؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین


بستگی داره مثلا شهید بهشتی دندونش قویه تهران پزشکیش ایرانم بین ایناست.ولی درهرصورت تهران یه جی دیگست.

----------


## bbehzad

> با توجه به اینکه الان همه دانشگاه ها شیوه نوین شدن و علوم پایه ۴ ترمه است، قطعا فشار بیشتری رو دوش دانشجو هست..من میخواستم اگه شد ترم تابستونی بردارم و سعی کنم یکم حجم درسها رو کم کنم.. البته دانشگاه ما درسی ارائه نمیده برای تابستون..نظرتون برای منی که الان ترم یکم، برداشتن چه درسهاییه؟


تقریبا اکثر جاها واحد ارایه نمیدن متاسفانه.باید صبر کنی ببینی کجا ارایه میدن.من یه تابستون سمنان برداشتم.

----------


## bbehzad

> *سلام خسته نباشید
> به نظر شما خوندن درسایی مثل ریاضی فیزیک یا مسائل شیمی صرفا با یادگیری یه سری تکنیک ممکنه ؟ چنتا کلیپ دیدم که با یه سری روشای سریع به جواب میرسن ، بنظر شما میتونن قابل اعتماد باشن ؟*


ترکیب این دوتا محشره.اول مفاهیم کامل خونده شه بعد تکنیک .

----------


## Dayi javad

*درود

وقتی گفتین سال ۹۲ کنکور دادین

نمیدونم خوشحال شدم یا ناراحت 

ی حس پشیمونی بهم دست داد ک بعد چن سال ب فکر جبرانش افتادم

منم کنکور ۹۲ شرکت کردم
ولی منتهی اون زمان اصن تو باغ نبودم
ینی حتی نمیدونستم تاریخ معاصر و این درسا تو کنکور نیس

تنها حسادتی ک تو زندگیم داشتم حسادت تو درس بوده کسایی ک با من بودن ولی رفتن دانشگاه و سر درس

ولی من نه

تو پول و مادیات و .... حسادتی ب کسی نکردم تا ب حال !


ممنون از شما ک اینجا جواب سوالاتو میدین و کمک میکنین*

----------


## bbehzad

> *درود
> 
> وقتی گفتین سال ۹۲ کنکور دادین
> 
> نمیدونم خوشحال شدم یا ناراحت 
> 
> ی حس پشیمونی بهم دست داد ک بعد چن سال ب فکر جبرانش افتادم
> 
> منم کنکور ۹۲ شرکت کردم
> ...


اقا جواد حق داری.اما اینجا ایرانه کشور حسرتها.داداش تو الان خیلی با تجربه شدی دوباره بلند شو یه بار دیگه به خودت فرصت بده.مطمینم موفق میشی.

----------


## Raha..sh

> تقریبا اکثر جاها واحد ارایه نمیدن متاسفانه.باید صبر کنی ببینی کجا ارایه میدن.من یه تابستون سمنان برداشتم.


تا الان که میدونم ارومیه و تهران احتمال ارائه‌ شون زیاده..ولی از یه طرف دیگه بحث اینه که ایا اون استاد اصن راضی میشه یا نه...متاسفانه استاد باکتری ما به هیچ وجه راضی نمیشن

----------


## Ali.t

*
سلام.ابتدا به دلیل وقتی که میزارید ممنون.
1:سوالم مربوط به روش و نکته نویسی و مرور زیست هست.
حقیقتا یکی از مشکلای من همین کاره،روش زیر را مطالعه کنید که بنظر خودتون قابل اصلاح هست یا خیر.
زیست:برای زیست به ترتیب:
1.یک مبحث از درس رو خوب و مفهومی میخونم.
2بعدش از کتاب تست،برای اون مبحث تست میزنم.
3.هر تستی که میزنم جوابش رو بررسی میکنم(چ ص چ غ)و اگه چیز جدید توی جواب بود رو مینویسم توی کتاب.که چند برگه آچار برای این کار به کتابم میچسپونم تا جا شه.
4.این روند رو ادامه میدم تا همه ی تست های یک مبحث زده بشه و دیگه هرگزبه آن تست ها برنمیگردم.
5.درآخر به همین شکل یک فصل رو تموم میکنم.
6.کل فصل با نکتهاشو دوباره میخونم.
7.سپس از کل فصل حدود 60 تا تست زمان دار آزمون میگیرم و درصد محاسبه میکنم،اگه بالای 70 %زدم که تمام،درغیر این صورت تکرار مرحله 6و7.
*درسنانه نمیخونم،چون وقتی بعد از خواندن کتاب درسنامه رو میخونم،انگار متن کتاب به شکل دیگری نوشته شده،که حس میکنم دوباره کاریه و وقت زیادی میبره اما
*تمام تست ها را به شکل وسواس گونه میزنم،یعنی اگه یه مبحث تعداد تست بالای هم داشته باشه،میزنم که کلی وقت مییره.و بعضا برای یک مبحث از دوکتاب تست میزنم.
آیا این نوشتن همان نکنه نویسی است?!
آیا این روش مناسب زیست است?!
اگه ترتیب بهتری برای زیستوجود داره ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
+:مرور:
در مرور یک فصل را همراه با چیزایی که نوشتم(نکته)دوباره میخونم.
یکی دیگه از دلایل نخوندن درسنامه هم همینه،چون اگه بخوام مرور کنم،دوباره خواندن درسنانه و کتاب وقت بسیار زیادی میبره.
آیا این شکل مرور مناسب است?!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
حقیقتا تلاش و انرژی بالای دارم که نمیخوام با رفتن در مسیر اشتباه به جای جلو برم توی زمین*

----------


## -SmS-

> سلام. من محمد اسدی هستم ، رتبه 13 کنکور 92 و در حال حاصر دانشجوی پزشکی تهران
> توی این ۵ سال افتخار کار کردن با خیلی دانش آموز ها و دوستای عزیزی مثل شما رو داشتم چه به عنوان مربی و مشاور و چه به عنوان مدرس و طراح سوال. به طور اتفاقی دیدم اینجا خیلی هاتون سوالای زیادی ذهنتون رو درگیر کرده فکر کردم بد نباشه اگه توی این تاپیک در خدمتتون باشم و نظراتم رو بگم امیدوارم بتونم به عنوان یه راهنما نقش مثبتی توی مسیر درس خوندن و موفقیتتون داشته باشم...
> هر گونه سوالی در هر زمینه ای دارید میتونید بپرسید، من هر موقع فرصت داشته باشم جواب میدم سعی میکنم بیشتر از ۲۴ ساعت نشه


سلام.۳ تا سوال. ممنون میشم جواب بدین:
۱-میخواستم بدونم شما برای دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی و بخش داخلی چه کتابی پیشنهاد میکنین؟ گایدلاین،پارسیان،کرمی و...؟
۲-شما تو این دو بازه رفرنس هم میخوندین؟
۳-اگه برمیگشتید عقب ممکن بود به جای تهران، بهشتی(یا دانشگاه سطح بالا دیگه مثل شیراز) انتخاب میکردین؟ از این نظر که اون جا سطح دانشجو ها پایین تر از تهرانه و رقابت راحت تره وآسون تر میشه جزو رتبه های بالا شد.
البته من خودم پشت کنکوریم. این سوال هارو برای خواهرم پرسیدم که داره پزشکی میخونه.ببخشید سوالام یکم بی ربط بود.

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام دکتر شب به خیر
> یه سوال داشتم راجع به سطح دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی. بین تهران و بهشتی و ایران چه میزان اختلاف هست؟ و آیا اون طور که گفته میشه واقعا دانشگاه تهران از همه بهتره؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین


چه سوال خوبی! و البته خیلی هم مهمه این سوالی که میپرسین
حقیقتش در یک کلام بخوام بگم باید بگم نه اختلافشون واقعا خیلی کمه! بستگی به این داره که شما از دانشگاهتون چی میخواهید. اگه میخواهید استاد های باسواد و دلسوز داشته باشن و مطالب رو خوب آموزش بدن هرکدوم خوبی ها و بدی های خودشون رو دارن و نمیشه گفت یکی واقعا بهتر از اون یکیه. حتی دانشگاه های شهرستان ها مزیت هایی هم نسبت به دانشگاه تهران دارن. اما اگه هدفتون مهاجرت از کشور و ادامه تحصیل خارج از ایران هست یا مقالات و پژوهش گری براتون اهمیت زیادی داره دانشگاه تهران واقعا جایگاه بالایی داره البته شهیدبهشتی هم اصلا از این جهت رتبه ی پایینی نداره و اون هم خیلی معتبره

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> درود بر دکتر اسدی عزیز.اقا تخصص چشم دیگه؟یا رادیولوژی؟


رادیو 😅

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *درود
> 
> وقتی گفتین سال ۹۲ کنکور دادین
> 
> نمیدونم خوشحال شدم یا ناراحت 
> 
> ی حس پشیمونی بهم دست داد ک بعد چن سال ب فکر جبرانش افتادم
> 
> منم کنکور ۹۲ شرکت کردم
> ...


خواهش میکنم اختیار دارین 🙏 هر موقع که تصمیم بگیرید میتونید برید سراغ اهداف و ایده آل هاتون. هر موقع هم بگین دیر شده بعدا دوباره میگین اون موقع دیر نشده بود! یه جا این سیکل معیوب رو باید به هم بزنین. امیدوارم هر عرصه ای که هستین موفق باشین

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *
> سلام.ابتدا به دلیل وقتی که میزارید ممنون.
> 1:سوالم مربوط به روش و نکته نویسی و مرور زیست هست.
> حقیقتا یکی از مشکلای من همین کاره،روش زیر را مطالعه کنید که بنظر خودتون قابل اصلاح هست یا خیر.
> زیست:برای زیست به ترتیب:
> 1.یک مبحث از درس رو خوب و مفهومی میخونم.
> 2بعدش از کتاب تست،برای اون مبحث تست میزنم.
> 3.هر تستی که میزنم جوابش رو بررسی میکنم(چ ص چ غ)و اگه چیز جدید توی جواب بود رو مینویسم توی کتاب.که چند برگه آچار برای این کار به کتابم میچسپونم تا جا شه.
> 4.این روند رو ادامه میدم تا همه ی تست های یک مبحث زده بشه و دیگه هرگزبه آن تست ها برنمیگردم.
> ...



سلام. این روشی که گفتین حقیقتا عالیه! بقیه بچه ها میتونین بیان از شما یاد بگیرن که زیست خوندن چه جوریه! فقط چند تا چیز کوچیک بهتون یاد آوری کنم یکی این که درسنامه های خوبی مثل درسنامه های ماز و نردبام خیلی سبز که همون گروه ماز نوشته رو بخونید اما فقط بار اول و بعد از این که کتاب رو مفهومی خوندید یعنی قبل از این که برید سراغ تست زدن. این کار میتونه کمک کنه که خیلی از مفاهیم کتاب رو بهتر هم درک بکنید و خیلی از نکته هایی هم که حواستون بهشون نبوده بتونید بهش فکر کنید البته ساید تمام نکات درسنامه ها 100درصد درست و به درد بخور نباشن. اما دیگه توی مرور هاتون و دفعه های بعدی اصلا لازم نیست کل درسنامه رو بخونید. نکته نویسی هم بله دقیقا جوری که شما مطالب جالب توجه و چیزایی که به ذهنتون رسیده رو یادداشت میکنید نکته نویسی هست و بهترین نوع یادداشت برداری و خلاصه نویسی و این اسم هایی که میذارن همین کاره یعنی چیزی که خود شما متوجه شدین و به زبان خودتون، نه این که از یه جای دیگه بیایید اون رو اینجا کپی پیست کنید و بنویسید یا اگه نکته ای هست که براتون بدیهیه و مطمئن هستین یادتون نمیره یا اینکه براتون جذابیتی نداره هیچ نیازی نیست جایی بنویسیدش. ضمن این که طبقه بندی کردن مطالب هم خیلی توی زیست کمک میکنه مثلا جدول کشیدن، نمودار کشیدن و خلاصه کردن برای خیلف از نکات خصوصا اون هایی که خیلی حفظی هستن کمک میکنه. این رو بدونید که "نوشتن" بالاترین مرحله ی "خوندن" هست. چه توی زیست چه هر درس دیگه ای به ویژه اختصاصی ها

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شیرینی ها و زیبایی های این رشته کم نیست و دشواری ها و کارگ و مایه ای که باید براش بگذارید هم همینطور! این چیزی که میگید کاملا بستگی به علاقه و اشتیاق شما به حرفه پزشکی و درمان کردن بیمارها و... داره. البته درسته که خانم ها از لحاظ فیزیکی محدودیت بیشتری دارن ولی هرکسی چه خانم چه آقا اگه از این مسیر لذت نبره و به پزشکی از عمق وجودش عشق نداشته باشه مسیر براش طاقت فرسا و دشوار میشه واقعا.


سلام و خسته نباشید 
من سوالم غیر کنکوری هست ببخشید
رشته پزشکی میشه ترم تابستان برداشت؟
مدت خوندن رشته های تخصص پزشکی یکسانه یا فرق دارن باهم؟ میانگین چند ساله؟
برای رشته های تخصص هم 2سال خدمت مناطق محروم هست؟
درآمد یه پزشک عمومی و متخصص توی بیمارستان میانگین چقدره؟

----------


## ha.hg

> سلام 
> 1به نظر شما واسه زبان چکار کنم ؟ خیلی رفتم طرفش ولی هر بار رهاش کردم کلا یادگیریش واسم مشکله. راستش ازش ترس دارم 
> 2ادبیات موضوعی گاج چاپ 92 از دوستم گرفتم  (فقط قرابت و ارایه )میخواستم بدونم واسه کنکور امسال قابل استفاده هس ؟


اگه ممکنه سوال منم جواب بدین 
ولی فکر کنم خیلی کلی پرسیدم.

----------


## -SmS-

> رادیو


داداش به سوال ما هم جواب بده. مردم انقد نقل کردم :Y (636):

----------


## farshid.y

به نظرتون در طول بازه 2 هفته ای ازمون بهتره اول پایه رو ببندیم و بعد سال رو (یا بالعکس) و یا اینکه همزمان هر دو رو پیش ببریم ؟ چون من بشخصه یه حالت وسواس گونه ای دارم زمانی که میخوام پایه و سال رو همزمان بخونم و خوب از طرفی 1 هفته وقفه ممکنه باعث شه مرور سختتر بشه و تا اطلاعات فراموش شه .

----------


## bbehzad

> رادیو


کاش منم میرفتم پزشکی.اشتباه کردم.دندون اصلا چیزی نبود که فکر میکردم.رادیو خیلی خوبه .به چاه نفت میرسی .ان شاالله.

----------


## ..Erfan..

> کاش منم میرفتم پزشکی.اشتباه کردم.دندون اصلا چیزی نبود که فکر میکردم.رادیو خیلی خوبه .به چاه نفت میرسی .ان شاالله.


چرا؟مگه چی فکر میکردید

----------


## _Scorpion_

> کاش منم میرفتم پزشکی.اشتباه کردم.دندون اصلا چیزی نبود که فکر میکردم.رادیو خیلی خوبه .به چاه نفت میرسی .ان شاالله.



مگه دندون تخصص رادیولوژی نداره ؟

----------


## BenN

سلام خیلی ممنون بابت شروع تاپیک 

در برهه زمانی فعلی بنظر شما برای جمع بندی زیست چطور باید عمل کرد؟

به شخصه وقتی سراغ مطالعه ی چندین باره کتاب میرم حس میکنم خسته کننده است و از طرفی آشناس برام و این باعث میشه بدون کیفیت باشه اون خوندن از نظر من!

حالا روش پیشنهادی شما و منبعی که از حالا تا کنکور استفاده باید کنم بنظرتون چیه(سطح زیستم هم حدودای 60-70 هست) ؟

برای ریاضی همیشه مشکل داشتم و دارم همچنان و سرعتم خیلی پایینه تقریبا همه مباحث رو نه باکیفیت خوب ولی خوندم ولی نمیتونم خوب تست حل کنم!

ممنون میشم سوالاتم رو جواب بدید :Y (694):

----------


## bbehzad

> مگه دندون تخصص رادیولوژی نداره ؟


رادیولوژی فک وصورته.

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام خیلی ممنون بابت شروع تاپیک 
> 
> در برهه زمانی فعلی بنظر شما برای جمع بندی زیست چطور باید عمل کرد؟
> 
> به شخصه وقتی سراغ مطالعه ی چندین باره کتاب میرم حس میکنم خسته کننده است و از طرفی آشناس برام و این باعث میشه بدون کیفیت باشه اون خوندن از نظر من!
> 
> حالا روش پیشنهادی شما و منبعی که از حالا تا کنکور استفاده باید کنم بنظرتون چیه(سطح زیستم هم حدودای 60-70 هست) ؟
> 
> برای ریاضی همیشه مشکل داشتم و دارم همچنان و سرعتم خیلی پایینه تقریبا همه مباحث رو نه باکیفیت خوب ولی خوندم ولی نمیتونم خوب تست حل کنم!
> ...


تا دکتر اسدی بیاد من راهنماییت کنم.وقتی تو یه درسی اینطوری میشی یعنی باید تست بزنی.با این درصد یعنی زیستو کامل بلدی منتها تسلطت کمه.داداش تست جامع بزن.هربار هرچیو غلط زدی همون فصلو بخون.خیلی موثره.درمورد ریاضی هم همین کارو کن.تست محور خوندن هم سرعتتو بالا میبره هم میفهمی کجا ضعیفی هم خوب دوره میشه.

----------


## genzo

من زیست ازمون های گاج را 30 درصد میزنم 
اما الان با این که جامع حل میکنم 
خدا را شکر قلم چی جامعارسال را زیتش را یه بار 62
و یه بار دیگه 54 زدم نمیدونم مشکل کجاس (:

----------


## دکتر اسدی

اینجا یکم بحث های بی‌ربط به تاپیک هم پیش میاد و من ممکنه بعضی از پیام ها رو گم کنم یا نبینم و با یکم با تاخیر جواب بدم

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *
> سلام.ابتدا به دلیل وقتی که میزارید ممنون.
> 1:سوالم مربوط به روش و نکته نویسی و مرور زیست هست.
> حقیقتا یکی از مشکلای من همین کاره،روش زیر را مطالعه کنید که بنظر خودتون قابل اصلاح هست یا خیر.
> زیست:برای زیست به ترتیب:
> 1.یک مبحث از درس رو خوب و مفهومی میخونم.
> 2بعدش از کتاب تست،برای اون مبحث تست میزنم.
> 3.هر تستی که میزنم جوابش رو بررسی میکنم(چ ص چ غ)و اگه چیز جدید توی جواب بود رو مینویسم توی کتاب.که چند برگه آچار برای این کار به کتابم میچسپونم تا جا شه.
> 4.این روند رو ادامه میدم تا همه ی تست های یک مبحث زده بشه و دیگه هرگزبه آن تست ها برنمیگردم.
> ...





> سلام.۳ تا سوال. ممنون میشم جواب بدین:
> ۱-میخواستم بدونم شما برای دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی و بخش داخلی چه کتابی پیشنهاد میکنین؟ گایدلاین،پارسیان،کرمی و...؟
> ۲-شما تو این دو بازه رفرنس هم میخوندین؟
> ۳-اگه برمیگشتید عقب ممکن بود به جای تهران، بهشتی(یا دانشگاه سطح بالا دیگه مثل شیراز) انتخاب میکردین؟ از این نظر که اون جا سطح دانشجو ها پایین تر از تهرانه و رقابت راحت تره وآسون تر میشه جزو رتبه های بالا شد.
> البته من خودم پشت کنکوریم. این سوال هارو برای خواهرم پرسیدم که داره پزشکی میخونه.ببخشید سوالام یکم بی ربط بود.


برای پاتوفیزیولوژی توصیه میکنم ترجیحا کتاب های مفهومی تر و کامل تر بخونن و اصلا سراغ گاید نرن. حالا پارسیان و کرمی بد نیستن ولی ترجیحا اون ها رو هم نخونن و جزوه های استادها و کتاب هاریسون یا سسیل یا کتاب هایی که پاتوفیزیولوژی ها و مکانیسم ها رو بهتر و کامل تر توضیح داده بخونن. 
رفرنس ها رو لازم نیست کامل بخونن فقط جاهایی که مهم تر و کاربردی تره یا جاهایی که به درک بهتر مکانیسم ها کمک میکنه که یادتون نره

----------


## دکتر اسدی

راستی اگه اون دکمه امتیاز رو هم که کنار دکمه تشکره بزنید ممنونتون میشم ثواب داره =)))

----------


## Zahra77

سلام من زیستم حدود 70 هست (خارج 97 رو زدم )
قلم چی هامم حدود 60 تا 80 نوسانیه
بنظرتون برای افزایشش چی کار کنم دیگه؟ 
راستش دو فصل گیاهی هم دارم که نخوندم اصلا !! 
بنظرتون وقت بزارم اونارو بخونم یا تست جامع بزنم تسلطم بره بالا 
مرسی  :Y (589):

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام من زیستم حدود 70 هست (خارج 97 رو زدم )
> قلم چی هامم حدود 60 تا 80 نوسانیه
> بنظرتون برای افزایشش چی کار کنم دیگه؟ 
> راستش دو فصل گیاهی هم دارم که نخوندم اصلا !! 
> بنظرتون وقت بزارم اونارو بخونم یا تست جامع بزنم تسلطم بره بالا 
> مرسی


حتما همه فصل ها رو بخونید! با این درصد های خوبی که دارید خیلی حیفه اگه فصلیو حذف کنید. برای بهتر کردن زیستتون توی این مدت باقیمونده هم که خب بهترین کار همون تست های ترکیبی زدنه که خودتونم گفتین

----------


## high-flown

جواب منونمیدید؟

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام و خسته نباشید 
> من سوالم غیر کنکوری هست ببخشید
> رشته پزشکی میشه ترم تابستان برداشت؟
> مدت خوندن رشته های تخصص پزشکی یکسانه یا فرق دارن باهم؟ میانگین چند ساله؟
> برای رشته های تخصص هم 2سال خدمت مناطق محروم هست؟
> درآمد یه پزشک عمومی و متخصص توی بیمارستان میانگین چقدره؟


سلام.
بله میشه ترم تابستون برداشت ولی محدودتره نسبت به رشته های دیگه.
مدت تخصص متفاوته برای هر رشته ولی بطور میانگین سه چهار سال هست. طرح دوساله هم بله داره تخصص. 
درآمد هم که برای پزشک ها خیلی متغیره ولی یه پزشکی عمومی بطور متوسط بین ۱۰ تا ۱۵ تومن و متخصص ها هم بسته به رشته ی تخصصشون از همین مقدار تا ماهی چند صد میلیون!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام 
> 1به نظر شما واسه زبان چکار کنم ؟ خیلی رفتم طرفش ولی هر بار رهاش کردم کلا یادگیریش واسم مشکله. راستش ازش ترس دارم 
> 2ادبیات موضوعی گاج چاپ 92 از دوستم گرفتم  (فقط قرابت و ارایه )میخواستم بدونم واسه کنکور امسال قابل استفاده هس ؟



زبان رو باید پیوسته یاد بگیرید و دائماً تو زندگیتون داشته باشید. این که یه موقع هایی ولش کنید خیلی حیفه و زحماتتون خیلی هاش ممکنه هدر بره. کتاب ها و فیلم ها و موسیقی خیلی کمک میکنه و از همه این ها بیشتر البته صحبت کردن. به نظرم خیلی اشتباهه اگه سال کنکور زبان رو فراموش کنین یا مثلا کلاستون رو قطع کنین.
در مورد سوال کتاب گاج هم که پرسیدین بله کاملا قابل استفاده ست خیالتون راحت باشه

----------


## genzo

> من زیست ازمون های گاج را 30 درصد میزنم 
> اما الان با این که جامع حل میکنم 
> خدا را شکر قلم چی جامعارسال را زیتش را یه بار 62
> و یه بار دیگه 54 زدم نمیدونم مشکل کجاس (:


به نظرت چه کنم ؟

----------


## mahbio

سلام استاد خیلی ممنون از لطفی که در حق همه ی بچه های انجمن دارید میکنید سوال من اینه که شما چقدر از دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی اطلاع دارید من به چند دلیل دوست دارم این رشته رو بخونم اما دلایلم فقط تو ذهن خودمه و کسی رو ندارم که بتونم مشورت کنم باهاش من دوست دارم رشته ای بخونم که توش علوم پایه مثل فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و زیست باشه واقعا تحقیق و کارهای پژوهشی رو دوست دارم به گیاهی علاقه ی شدیدی دارم و اگر برم بیوتک فوقمو میخوام برم تو خط گیاهی اما نمیدونم کسانی که تو این رشته هستن راضی هستن یا نه یا اینکه جایگاهش تو ایران چجوریه کسایی که رفتن پشیمون نیستن؟ درآمد چجوره و درباره ی رتبه ی مورد نیاز هم می‌دونم رتبه ای که می‌خواد از اکثر پزشکیا و دندونا بالاتره می‌تونید آمار دقیق رتبه ی مورد نیاز رو بدید و درباره ی مصاحبش اطلاعی دارید؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید با تشکر

----------


## MYDR

> چه سوال خوبی! و البته خیلی هم مهمه این سوالی که میپرسین
> حقیقتش در یک کلام بخوام بگم باید بگم نه اختلافشون واقعا خیلی کمه! بستگی به این داره که شما از دانشگاهتون چی میخواهید. اگه میخواهید استاد های باسواد و دلسوز داشته باشن و مطالب رو خوب آموزش بدن هرکدوم خوبی ها و بدی های خودشون رو دارن و نمیشه گفت یکی واقعا بهتر از اون یکیه. حتی دانشگاه های شهرستان ها مزیت هایی هم نسبت به دانشگاه تهران دارن. اما اگه هدفتون مهاجرت از کشور و ادامه تحصیل خارج از ایران هست یا مقالات و پژوهش گری براتون اهمیت زیادی داره دانشگاه تهران واقعا جایگاه بالایی داره البته شهیدبهشتی هم اصلا از این جهت رتبه ی پایینی نداره و اون هم خیلی معتبره



جناب آقای دکتر اسدی سلام وقت بخیر
 اگر اطلاعی در خصوص دانشگاه شیراز، دانشگاه پزشکی مشهد ، و دانشگاه های مازندران هم دارید ممنوم می شم همچین مقایسه ای بین سطوح این دانشگاه داشته باشید و در کل  در این دانشگاه ها وضعیت به چه صورت هست ؟
  با تشکر

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام خیلی ممنون بابت شروع تاپیک 
> 
> در برهه زمانی فعلی بنظر شما برای جمع بندی زیست چطور باید عمل کرد؟
> به شخصه وقتی سراغ مطالعه ی چندین باره کتاب میرم حس میکنم خسته کننده است و از طرفی آشناس برام و این باعث میشه بدون کیفیت باشه اون خوندن از نظر من!
> 
> حالا روش پیشنهادی شما و منبعی که از حالا تا کنکور استفاده باید کنم بنظرتون چیه(سطح زیستم هم حدودای 60-70 هست) ؟
> 
> برای ریاضی همیشه مشکل داشتم و دارم همچنان و سرعتم خیلی پایینه تقریبا همه مباحث رو نه باکیفیت خوب ولی خوندم ولی نمیتونم خوب تست حل کنم!
> 
> ممنون میشم سوالاتم رو جواب بدید


برای زیستتون سعی کنید نکته های ترکیبی خودتون دربیارید یا این که قبل شروع به خوندن فصل اول خودتون بنویسید مطالب مهم و نکات اصلیش رو و برای خودتون توضیح بدید. طبقه بندی کردن مطالب مثلا توی جدول هم به درد میخوره. اینجوری هم اشکالات کارتون رو بهتر متوجه میشین و این که کجاها رو خوب مسلط نیستین ولی خیال میکردین بلدین هم همین کار نوشتن باعث میشه ماندگاری مطالب توی ذهنتون بیستر و بهتر بشه و نظم بهتری هم پیدا میکنه. از این ها مهم تر هم که توی مرور، تست زدنه

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام استاد خیلی ممنون از لطفی که در حق همه ی بچه های انجمن دارید میکنید سوال من اینه که شما چقدر از دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی اطلاع دارید من به چند دلیل دوست دارم این رشته رو بخونم اما دلایلم فقط تو ذهن خودمه و کسی رو ندارم که بتونم مشورت کنم باهاش من دوست دارم رشته ای بخونم که توش علوم پایه مثل فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی و زیست باشه واقعا تحقیق و کارهای پژوهشی رو دوست دارم به گیاهی علاقه ی شدیدی دارم و اگر برم بیوتک فوقمو میخوام برم تو خط گیاهی اما نمیدونم کسانی که تو این رشته هستن راضی هستن یا نه یا اینکه جایگاهش تو ایران چجوریه کسایی که رفتن پشیمون نیستن؟ درآمد چجوره و درباره ی رتبه ی مورد نیاز هم می‌دونم رتبه ای که می‌خواد از اکثر پزشکیا و دندونا بالاتره می‌تونید آمار دقیق رتبه ی مورد نیاز رو بدید و درباره ی مصاحبش اطلاعی دارید؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید با تشکر


سلام. راستش اطلاعات دقیقی که میخواهید رو ندارم ولی میدونم رشته ی آینده داری هست و با توجه به علایقتون که گفتین خیلی کار خوبی میکنین که این رشته رو انتخاب میکنین. از لحاظ ادامه تحصیل و موقعیت های شغلی مشکلی نخواهید داشت ولی قطعا درآمدش به پای رشته های علوم پزشکی نمیرسه که خب برای خیلی ها درامد خیلی بالا معیار مهمی نیست و شما هم فکر میکنم خیلی مد نظرتون باشه و تحسینتون میکنم از این بابت

----------


## AzerilA

سلام 
اقای اسدی در طی این سال ها که با کنکور درگیر بودین به نظرتون یکی از سطح صفر در این دو ماه و نیم چه رتبه ای میتونه بیاره ؟
و سوال اصلی اینکه برای اینکه بتونم زیست رو در زمان باقی مونده بتونم به 30 درصد برسونم باید چیکا کنم؟پارسال فقط 8 درصد زدم  و سطح من در درس زییست صفر هست؟
منظورم اینکه بگید کدوم فصل ها رو با توحجه به زمان باقی مونده بخونم و از چه منابعی استفاده کنم و چطور حذف کنم و از چه روشی برای مطالعه استفاده کنم

----------


## farshid.y

> به نظرتون در طول بازه 2 هفته ای ازمون بهتره اول پایه رو ببندیم و بعد سال رو (یا بالعکس) و یا اینکه همزمان هر دو رو پیش ببریم ؟ چون من بشخصه یه حالت وسواس گونه ای دارم زمانی که میخوام پایه و سال رو همزمان بخونم و خوب از طرفی 1 هفته وقفه ممکنه باعث شه مرور سختتر بشه و تا اطلاعات فراموش شه .


 :Yahoo (50): ؟

----------


## high-flown

> سلام. راستش اطلاعات دقیقی که میخواهید رو ندارم ولی میدونم رشته ی آینده داری هست و با توجه به علایقتون که گفتین خیلی کار خوبی میکنین که این رشته رو انتخاب میکنین. از لحاظ ادامه تحصیل و موقعیت های شغلی مشکلی نخواهید داشت ولی قطعا درآمدش به پای رشته های علوم پزشکی نمیرسه که خب برای خیلی ها درامد خیلی بالا معیار مهمی نیست و شما هم فکر میکنم خیلی مد نظرتون باشه و تحسینتون میکنم از این بابت


همه روراهنمایی کردین به غیرمن

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> همه روراهنمایی کردین به غیرمن


سوالتون چی بود؟

----------


## BenN

> برای زیستتون سعی کنید نکته های ترکیبی خودتون دربیارید یا این که قبل شروع به خوندن فصل اول خودتون بنویسید مطالب مهم و نکات اصلیش رو و برای خودتون توضیح بدید. طبقه بندی کردن مطالب مثلا توی جدول هم به درد میخوره. اینجوری هم اشکالات کارتون رو بهتر متوجه میشین و این که کجاها رو خوب مسلط نیستین ولی خیال میکردین بلدین هم همین کار نوشتن باعث میشه ماندگاری مطالب توی ذهنتون بیستر و بهتر بشه و نظم بهتری هم پیدا میکنه. از این ها مهم تر هم که توی مرور، تست زدنه


توی فرصت باقیمانده بنظرتون همین کار رو فقط برای زیست انجام بدم؟
من امسال کنکور دارم!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> توی فرصت باقیمانده بنظرتون همین کار رو فقط برای زیست انجام بدم؟
> من امسال کنکور دارم!


دیگه خب معجزه که نمیشه کرد! تست های ترکیبی به علاوه ی این مدل بازیابی بهترین کاریه که میتونین تو مدت زمان کم انجام بدین تا بالاترین راندمان رو داشته باشین

----------


## A . H

> تشکر بابت اینکه اومدین به انجمن و پاسخگو بچه ها هستید 
> روز اخر کنکور چیکار کردید ؟ سوالات کنکور ریاضی رو زدید ؟ خوب بود ؟


میشه جواب بدید؟

----------


## high-flown

> سوالتون چی بود؟


سلام خوب هستید؟بنده یک دانش آموزیازدهمی هستم تابه الان دستاوردخاصی  نداشتم ساعت مطالعه م هم خیلی کم بوده ولی میخوام ازاین به بعدوازدست ندم  نظرتون چیه؟باچه استراتژی برم جلو؟راهنماییم کنید.چون مدرسمون به دردنخوره میخوام توتابستون دوازدهوموهم بخونم درحدکنکور تا تودوران مدرسه غیبت کنم ووقت آزادداشته باشم نظرتون چی؟یاهمون بایه روببندم ممنون.

----------


## bande khoda

@دکتر اسدی
سلام دکتر اسدی.ممنون بابت تاپیک مفیدتون.
من پشت کنکوری ام و رتبه م سال قبل 4200 منطقه دو بوده تا الان یه سری درسا رو تموم کردم و بعضی درسا ناقصه منتها مشکلی که دارم اینه که همش دوست دارم همه چی رو زود تموم کنم و بعد هی مرور کنم هی مرور کنم ولی خب این یه چیز ماورایی فک کنم! :Yahoo (39): 
امسال متاسفانه نشد تو هیچ آزمونی شرکت کنم و احساس آشفتگی ذهنی دارم..
الان نمیدونم چیکار کنم!انگار هر چی تست میزنم و میخونم بیهوده است.
میشه یه راهنمایی کنید بنده رو.

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> میشه جواب بدید؟


فکر نمیکنم واقعا خیلی به دردتون نمیخوره اگه بگم خود من روز آخر چیکار کردم! 
کنکور ریاضی رو هم سوال هاش رو روزهای قبلش حل کردم ولی آخرین روز یه کم استراحت کردم و کلش رو درس نخوندم. فکر میکنم آخرین کنکور تجربی داخل یا خارج رو زدم اون روز. خوشبختانه راضی هم بودم بله!

----------


## 29149680640

سلام دکتر خسته نباشید من چندتا سوال داشتم ١:به نظر شما کسی با سطح پایین ومعدل کتبی 16ومنطقه 3 اگر تابستون شرایطش رو نداشته باشه که بخونه ولی از مهر باقدرت بخونه امکان قبولی تو پزشکی چقدره(نظام قدیم) 2:من یه مطلب مفهومی رو خیلی دیرمتوجه میشم یعنی بعضی تست هارو چند بار باید بزنم تا یاد بگیرم وتو ریاضی وفیزیک هم یه درسنامه با 7تا تست حداقل یک ساعت زمان میبره برای ریاضی مهرو ماه وبرای فیزیک گاج نقره ای دارم به نظرشما منبعم رو عوض کنم یا با مرور زمان خوب میشه استفاده ازدی وی دی هم واقعا زمان بره وکلا وقت آدم رو می گیره 3:برای زیست شناسی تو طول سال تحصیلی کتاب خیلی سبز بهتر است یا نشرالگوچون من با خیلی سبز کارکردم آیا بهتر نیست ازنشرالگو استفاده کنم 4:من می خوام برای هر درس اختصاصی هرروز نیم ساعت رو به تست پوششی ازمباحث گذشته اختصاص بدم تا این جوری مطالب کم تر در طول سال کمترفراموش بشه راستی روش شما برای فراموش نکردن مطالب چی بود ودرآخر چندروز رو برای جمع بندی نهایی اختصاص دادید بخشید اگه سوالاتم زیاد شد. باتشکر

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


فکر نمیکنم واقعا خیلی به دردتون نمیخوره اگه بگم خود من روز آخر چیکار کردم! 
کنکور ریاضی رو هم سوال هاش رو روزهای قبلش حل کردم ولی آخرین روز یه کم استراحت کردم و کلش رو درس نخوندم. فکر میکنم آخرین کنکور تجربی داخل یا خارج رو زدم اون روز. خوشبختانه راضی هم بودم بله!


من توی تست زدن خیلی کندم ، بنظر شما اگه توی درسای محاسباتی سوالات رو دور اول با دیدن پاسخنامه حل کنم یعنی بلافاصله بعد از بلد نبودن سوال پاسخنامه رو چک کنم درسته؟ چون خیلیا معتقدن که باید روی سوالا فکر کرد تا به جواب رسید بدون دیدن پاسخنامه و این روش به شدت وقتگیره . *

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *
> 
> من توی تست زدن خیلی کندم ، بنظر شما اگه توی درسای محاسباتی سوالات رو دور اول با دیدن پاسخنامه حل کنم یعنی بلافاصله بعد از بلد نبودن سوال پاسخنامه رو چک کنم درسته؟ چون خیلیا معتقدن که باید روی سوالا فکر کرد تا به جواب رسید بدون دیدن پاسخنامه و این روش به شدت وقتگیره . *


اگه خیلی ها میگن بايد برای سوال ها وقت بگذارید راست میگن! معمولا حق با اکثریت نیست ولی اینجا مثل این که هست! در مورد این که گفتین این کار وقت گیره بله وقت گیره! نمیدونید رسیدن به موفقیت های بزرگ چقدر وقت گیره!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

راستی اگه سوال هاتون خیلی شخصی هست و شرایط خودتون رو میخواهید توضیح بدید ترجیحا پیام خصوصی بدید. تلگرامم هم که توی قسمت "درباره من" گذاشتم براتون. اینجا فکر میکنم مسائل کلی تر رو بحث کنیم که به درد بقیه بچه ها هم بخوره بهتره

----------


## dr.amin

> راستی اگه سوال هاتون خیلی شخصی هست و شرایط خودتون رو میخواهید توضیح بدید ترجیحا پیام خصوصی بدید. تلگرامم هم که توی قسمت "درباره من" گذاشتم براتون. اینجا فکر میکنم مسائل کلی تر رو بحث کنیم که به درد بقیه بچه ها هم بخوره بهتره


تل جواب منو ندادید چن روزه

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام خوب هستید؟بنده یک دانش آموزیازدهمی هستم تابه الان دستاوردخاصی  نداشتم ساعت مطالعه م هم خیلی کم بوده ولی میخوام ازاین به بعدوازدست ندم  نظرتون چیه؟باچه استراتژی برم جلو؟راهنماییم کنید.چون مدرسمون به دردنخوره میخوام توتابستون دوازدهوموهم بخونم درحدکنکور تا تودوران مدرسه غیبت کنم ووقت آزادداشته باشم نظرتون چی؟یاهمون بایه روببندم ممنون.


سلام
اول از همه بدون جانب داری و کاملا منطقی بشینید و مقایسه کنید ببینیند اگه اون دو ساعتی که سر کلاس مدرسه مثلا سر کلاس فیزیک هستین کمتر یاد میگیرید نسبت به زمانی که خودتون بخواهید برای بار اول دو ساعت وقت بگذارید و اون مبحثو خودتون بخونین و تمرین کنین. اگه واقعا اینطوره غیبت کنید. توی تابستون هم هیچ نیازی به خوندن مطالب سال دوازدهم نیست.

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> @دکتر اسدی
> سلام دکتر اسدی.ممنون بابت تاپیک مفیدتون.
> من پشت کنکوری ام و رتبه م سال قبل 4200 منطقه دو بوده تا الان یه سری درسا رو تموم کردم و بعضی درسا ناقصه منتها مشکلی که دارم اینه که همش دوست دارم همه چی رو زود تموم کنم و بعد هی مرور کنم هی مرور کنم ولی خب این یه چیز ماورایی فک کنم!
> امسال متاسفانه نشد تو هیچ آزمونی شرکت کنم و احساس آشفتگی ذهنی دارم..
> الان نمیدونم چیکار کنم!انگار هر چی تست میزنم و میخونم بیهوده است.
> میشه یه راهنمایی کنید بنده رو.


سلام
ببینید به طور کلی مرور زیاد و تست زدن زیاد هیچ کدوم بد نیستن ولی مرور رو به شرطی انجام بدید که قبلش از یادگیری خودتون راضی باشید. یه برنامه ی مشخص داشته باشید که میخواهید چه مباحثی رو حتما برسونید و کدوم ها رو میخواهید حذف کنید و چه مباحثی هم "اگه رسیدین" بخونید. توی زیست تا میتونید تست های ترکیبی بزنین و همه فصل ها رو هم حتما بخونید و ترجیحا هیچ مبحثی رو حذف نکنید و اگه وقتتون کم بود و مجبور شدید، مبحث های گیاهی رو کمتر بخونید. سعی کنید ساعت مطالعه تون رو ببرید بالا و هرروز بین ۴ تا ۶ درس بخونید و اصطلاحا "بقچه ای" درس نخونید ینی نگید اینو میخونم میبندم میذارم کنار دیگه بهش سر نمیزنم و سوال های ترکیبی ازش نمیزنم یا مرورش نمیکنم اینجوری اگه بخونید خیلی بده توی این برهه

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام دکتر خسته نباشید من چندتا سوال داشتم ١:به نظر شما کسی با سطح پایین ومعدل کتبی 16ومنطقه 3 اگر تابستون شرایطش رو نداشته باشه که بخونه ولی از مهر باقدرت بخونه امکان قبولی تو پزشکی چقدره(نظام قدیم) 2:من یه مطلب مفهومی رو خیلی دیرمتوجه میشم یعنی بعضی تست هارو چند بار باید بزنم تا یاد بگیرم وتو ریاضی وفیزیک هم یه درسنامه با 7تا تست حداقل یک ساعت زمان میبره برای ریاضی مهرو ماه وبرای فیزیک گاج نقره ای دارم به نظرشما منبعم رو عوض کنم یا با مرور زمان خوب میشه استفاده ازدی وی دی هم واقعا زمان بره وکلا وقت آدم رو می گیره 3:برای زیست شناسی تو طول سال تحصیلی کتاب خیلی سبز بهتر است یا نشرالگوچون من با خیلی سبز کارکردم آیا بهتر نیست ازنشرالگو استفاده کنم 4:من می خوام برای هر درس اختصاصی هرروز نیم ساعت رو به تست پوششی ازمباحث گذشته اختصاص بدم تا این جوری مطالب کم تر در طول سال کمترفراموش بشه راستی روش شما برای فراموش نکردن مطالب چی بود ودرآخر چندروز رو برای جمع بندی نهایی اختصاص دادید بخشید اگه سوالاتم زیاد شد. باتشکر


سلام
شما زرنگی کردین ۴ تا سوال پرسیدین جای یکی  :Yahoo (1): 
جواب سوال اولتون احتمالش بالاست ولی خیلی خیلی بهتره که توی تابستون مطالعه تون صفر نباشه. اگه تو تابستون روزی حتییکی دو ساعت هم درس بخونید خیییییلی بهتر از اینه که بعضی روزا هیچی نخونید. داشتن پیوستگی کلید موفقیته نه این که یه موقع هایی سنگین و زیاد بخونید یه موقع هایی خیلی کم یا صفر باشه. همون قضیه آهسته و پیوسته رفتنه دقیقا
سوال دومتون کاری که الان میکنید هیییچ اشکالی نداره! من نمیدونم چرا همه بچه ها عجله دارن بعد از یه ساعت ریاضی کار کردن و ده تا تست زدن بشن استاد اون مبحث! هیچ اشکالی نداره باید وقت بذارید و باید سختی بکشید! 
سوال سومتون حتما الگو رو کار کنید! 
سوال چهارمتون هم این رو‌شی که گفتین روش خوبیه. تست های ترکیبی از چند تا مبحث هم راهکار خوبیه. این که قبل از مرور یه مبحث خودتون هرچی به ذهنتون میاد روی کاغذ بنویسید و توضیح بدید هم کار خوبیه

----------


## 29149680640

> سلام
> شما زرنگی کردین ۴ تا سوال پرسیدین جای یکی 
> جواب سوال اولتون احتمالش بالاست ولی خیلی خیلی بهتره که توی تابستون مطالعه تون صفر نباشه. اگه تو تابستون روزی حتییکی دو ساعت هم درس بخونید خیییییلی بهتر از اینه که بعضی روزا هیچی نخونید. داشتن پیوستگی کلید موفقیته نه این که یه موقع هایی سنگین و زیاد بخونید یه موقع هایی خیلی کم یا صفر باشه. همون قضیه آهسته و پیوسته رفتنه دقیقا
> سوال دومتون کاری که الان میکنید هیییچ اشکالی نداره! من نمیدونم چرا همه بچه ها عجله دارن بعد از یه ساعت ریاضی کار کردن و ده تا تست زدن بشن استاد اون مبحث! هیچ اشکالی نداره باید وقت بذارید و باید سختی بکشید! 
> سوال سومتون حتما الگو رو کار کنید! 
> سوال چهارمتون هم این رو‌شی که گفتین روش خوبیه. تست های ترکیبی از چند تا مبحث هم راهکار خوبیه. این که قبل از مرور یه مبحث خودتون هرچی به ذهنتون میاد روی کاغذ بنویسید و توضیح بدید هم کار خوبیه


ممنون از راهنمایی تون پس ازمنابعی که برای ریاضی وفیزیک استفاده می کنم کافیه وفقط باید صبر وحوصله به خرج داد

----------


## 29149680640

راستی نگفتید چند روز روز به جمع بندی نهایی اختصاص دادید وبا چه روشی جمع بندی کردید. سپاس🙏🙏🙏🙏

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


سلام
شما زرنگی کردین ۴ تا سوال پرسیدین جای یکی 
جواب سوال اولتون احتمالش بالاست ولی خیلی خیلی بهتره که توی تابستون مطالعه تون صفر نباشه. اگه تو تابستون روزی حتییکی دو ساعت هم درس بخونید خیییییلی بهتر از اینه که بعضی روزا هیچی نخونید. داشتن پیوستگی کلید موفقیته نه این که یه موقع هایی سنگین و زیاد بخونید یه موقع هایی خیلی کم یا صفر باشه. همون قضیه آهسته و پیوسته رفتنه دقیقا
سوال دومتون کاری که الان میکنید هیییچ اشکالی نداره! من نمیدونم چرا همه بچه ها عجله دارن بعد از یه ساعت ریاضی کار کردن و ده تا تست زدن بشن استاد اون مبحث! هیچ اشکالی نداره باید وقت بذارید و باید سختی بکشید! 
سوال سومتون حتما الگو رو کار کنید! 
سوال چهارمتون هم این رو‌شی که گفتین روش خوبیه. تست های ترکیبی از چند تا مبحث هم راهکار خوبیه. این که قبل از مرور یه مبحث خودتون هرچی به ذهنتون میاد روی کاغذ بنویسید و توضیح بدید هم کار خوبیه


سلام ، ببخشید شما در حال حاضر با موسسه ی خاصی برای مشاوره همکاری میکنید ؟*

----------


## Rafolin403

سلام
من تصمیم داشتم درس دینامیک یا حرکت رو حذف کنم حجم حرکت زیاده ولی از دینانیک سر در نمیارم نمیدونم چرا مثلا وقتی میخونمش بعد تستاشو میزنم حس میکنم از فضا اومدن
حرکت هم که کلا اینقد زیاده که ادمو خسته میکنه
به نظر شما میتونم این دوتا فصلو حذف کنم برای سال بعد و نتیجه ی ۶۰_۷۰درصد رو بگیرم؟
از دو نفر دیگه پرسیدم گفتن تابستون کار کنم و حذف نکنم ولی خب من برنامه ی خازن و الکتریسیته رو برای تابستونم چیدم!
(نظام قدیمم)

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> *
> 
> سلام ، ببخشید شما در حال حاضر با موسسه ی خاصی برای مشاوره همکاری میکنید ؟*


خیر هیچ کدوم از موسسات رو قبول ندارم و با اکثرشون به مشکل برخوردم. مستقلا در زمینه مشاوره کار میکنم

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> ممنون از راهنمایی تون پس ازمنابعی که برای ریاضی وفیزیک استفاده می کنم کافیه وفقط باید صبر وحوصله به خرج داد


دقیقا و این هم یادتون باشه که مهمتر از منابعتون،  خودتون هستین و این که چقدر از خودتون و مغزتون کار میکشین

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> راستی نگفتید چند روز روز به جمع بندی نهایی اختصاص دادید وبا چه روشی جمع بندی کردید. سپاس��������������  ����������


دانش آموزایی که بیشتر درس ها رو رسوندن و وضعشون نزدیک کنکور خوبه وقت بیشتری رو میتونن به جمع بندی اختصاص بدن. با این حال من خودم بیشتر از یک ماه رو برای جمع بندی نگذاشتم. اکثر بچه ها کمتر از این لازمه زمان بگذارن

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام
> من تصمیم داشتم درس دینامیک یا حرکت رو حذف کنم حجم حرکت زیاده ولی از دینانیک سر در نمیارم نمیدونم چرا مثلا وقتی میخونمش بعد تستاشو میزنم حس میکنم از فضا اومدن
> حرکت هم که کلا اینقد زیاده که ادمو خسته میکنه
> به نظر شما میتونم این دوتا فصلو حذف کنم برای سال بعد و نتیجه ی ۶۰_۷۰درصد رو بگیرم؟
> از دو نفر دیگه پرسیدم گفتن تابستون کار کنم و حذف نکنم ولی خب من برنامه ی خازن و الکتریسیته رو برای تابستونم چیدم!
> (نظام قدیمم)


سلام. شما قطعا دینامیک و حرکت رو که مباحث سنگینی هستن بد میخونین ینی پله پله تمرین نمیکنین و این کارو نمیکنین که اول از مراحل ابتدایی تر و مفاهیم اساسی شروع کنید و کم کم برید سراغ سوال های پیچیده تر. اگه حرکت هم بله زیاد هست ولی اکثر فرمول هاس تکراری یا مشتق شده از فرمول های اساسی تری هستن که درک کردنسون کاری نداره. در کل تو حرکت شناسی هیچ لزومی نداره که همه فرمول هایی که میبینید رو حفظ کنید و اگه این کارو بخواهید بکنید به نظرتون خسته کننده میاد. بهتره هردو مبحث رو حداقل در حد ساده و ابتداییش یاد بگیرید و کامل حذفشون نکنید ولی اگه یکی از این دو تا مبحث رو حذف کنید همچنان میتونید فیزیک رو بالای ۷۰ یا ۸۰ بزنید.

----------


## دکتر اسدی

فکر کنم بچه های کنکوری که الان در حال خوندن هستن و کمتر سر میزنن بچه های یازدهم هم خیلی خبری ازشون نیست من با اجازه تون دو روز یه بار سر بزنم پس

----------


## dr.amin

> فکر کنم بچه های کنکوری که الان در حال خوندن هستن و کمتر سر میزنن بچه های یازدهم هم خیلی خبری ازشون نیست من با اجازه تون دو روز یه بار سر بزنم پس


تلگرام بیشتر سر بزنید😬 d:

----------


## Rafolin403

ممنونم از پاسخگوییتون
پارسال قلمچی شرکت کردم... اصلا به مباحث ازمون نمیرسیدم و دائما بعد از ازمون با دیدن رتبه و ترازم انگیزم پایین می اومد
به نطرتون واسه سال بعد گزینه ۲ شرکت کنم یا بازم قلمچی بمونم؟
من به خاطر حرف بقیه که میگفتن بهترین برنامه مال قلمچیه، شرکت کردم توی مباحث جبرانی هم بقیه ی مباحث اینقد زیاد بودن که جبرانیهاشم جا میموندن

----------


## دکتر اسدی

من ترتیب کیفیت و فایده ی آزمون ها رو برای شما به این شکل میبینم:
در درجه اول گزینه دو
در درجه بعد ماز
همین دو تا!
قلمچی معایب و ضررهاش بیشتر از فوایدش هست به نظر من

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> من ترتیب کیفیت و فایده ی آزمون ها رو برای شما به این شکل میبینم:
> در درجه اول گزینه دو
> در درجه بعد ماز
> همین دو تا!
> قلمچی معایب و ضررهاش بیشتر از فوایدش هست به نظر من


ببخشید به نظرتون آزمون های گزینه دو چه ویژگی خاصی دارند وکدوم درسا با کیفیت بیشتری سوال ازشون طرح می شه؟

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> ببخشید به نظرتون آزمون های گزینه دو چه ویژگی خاصی دارند وکدوم درسا با کیفیت بیشتری سوال ازشون طرح می شه؟


گزینه دو ویژگی "خاص" نداره! اما امتیازش مثلا نسبت به قلمچی از دید من هم کیفیت استاندارد تر و نزدیک تر بودن سوااتش به سوال های کنکور و دید طراح های کنکور هست هم این که یه خرده منطقی تر هست برنامه آزمون هاش. مثلا یه مشکل اساسی برنامه قلمچی اینه که شما ممکنه فصل های اول هر کتاب هر درس رو چندین دور بخونید و مرور بشه ولی فصل های آخر کتاب ها رو جهشی آزمون میگیره. از طرف دیگه سه هفته ای بودن گزینه دو به نظر من مناسب تر هست برای اکثریت دانش آموز ها. با تجربه ای که دارم فقط اون دسته از بچه هایی که تراز بالای ۷۰۰۰ تو قلمچی دارن اگه دو هفته یکبار آزمون بدن ایرادی نداره. بچه اونایی که هنوز در این حد قوی نیستن برای بالا کشیدن خودشون نمیتونن قاعدتا نباید دقیقا همون برنامه رو داشته باشن

----------


## genzo

سلام دکتر خوبین 
انشا الله

ازمون گاج خوبه ؟
و اطلاع دارید چه تراز ی میتونه پزشکی بیاره منظورم تو گاج است ؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


گزینه دو ویژگی "خاص" نداره! اما امتیازش مثلا نسبت به قلمچی از دید من هم کیفیت استاندارد تر و نزدیک تر بودن سوااتش به سوال های کنکور و دید طراح های کنکور هست هم این که یه خرده منطقی تر هست برنامه آزمون هاش. مثلا یه مشکل اساسی برنامه قلمچی اینه که شما ممکنه فصل های اول هر کتاب هر درس رو چندین دور بخونید و مرور بشه ولی فصل های آخر کتاب ها رو جهشی آزمون میگیره. از طرف دیگه سه هفته ای بودن گزینه دو به نظر من مناسب تر هست برای اکثریت دانش آموز ها. با تجربه ای که دارم فقط اون دسته از بچه هایی که تراز بالای ۷۰۰۰ تو قلمچی دارن اگه دو هفته یکبار آزمون بدن ایرادی نداره. بچه اونایی که هنوز در این حد قوی نیستن برای بالا کشیدن خودشون نمیتونن قاعدتا نباید دقیقا همون برنامه رو داشته باشن


سلام ؛ دکتر گفتین که شرایط درسیم رو براتون توی تل ارسال کنم ، ارسال کردم اما دو روزه پاسخی ندادین ، اگر ممکنه یه چک بکنین ، متشکرم .*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

سلام
خوشبحالتون چ تراز هایی داشتین ایول!!

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام
> خوشبحالتون چ تراز هایی داشتین ایول!!


درس خوندیم! زحمت کشیدیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dr.amin

میشه بیاید تل؟

----------


## liaa

اقای دکتر .. نظرتون در مورد آقای سینا تهرانی چیه ؟  :Yahoo (4):  میپرسم  چون اخیرا یه تاپیک توی همین انجمن گذاشته شده که ظاهرا تبلیغ ایشونه.. ذهن من رو حقیقتا درگیر کرده.


پ.ن:حس غریبیه از یه مشاور راجع به یه مشاور دیگه پرسیدن .. مثل این میمونه که زنگ بزنی فست و فودی و شماره ی فست فود اون طرف خیابون رو بخوای..

----------


## amir-javadi

سلام دکتر یه سوال دارم خدمتتون.
به نظر شما یه نفر با استعداد متوسط (نه نابغه و نه خیلی داغون) که تا حالا تستی نخونده بخواد از تابستون سال کنکور بخونه و درست هم بخونه حداکثر چه رتبه ای می تونه بیاره؟؟؟آخه خیلی ار رتبه برترها یا از سال های پایه درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکور موندن . :Yahoo (21): 
ممنون می شم اگه جواب بدید .

----------


## MYDR

با سلام



> اینجا یکم بحث های بی‌ربط به تاپیک هم پیش میاد و من ممکنه بعضی از پیام ها رو گم کنم یا نبینم و با یکم با تاخیر جواب بدم


به خاطر همین براتون دوباره زدم بلکه جواب بگیرم ازتون :

پرسش و پاسخ با رتبه برتر کنکور تجربی

همچنین اینجا رو کلاً نا مفهوم و بی جواب رها کردید ممنون می شیم در همون تاپیک جواب بدید :

« کـــنـکـــوری هـــــای 99 »

 با تشکر

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> درس خوندیم! زحمت کشیدیم


شما فکر کنم الان در دوره های اخر اینترنی باشین,چطور وقت میکنید ک اینجا پاسخگو بچه ها باشید

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> شما فکر کنم الان در دوره های اخر اینترنی باشین,چطور وقت میکنید ک اینجا پاسخگو بچه ها باشید


خوبه اینو بقیه بچه ها هم بخونن تا هر ۱۲ ساعت گله نکنن چرا پاسخ نمیدم! البته اواخر استیجری هستم نه اینترنی

----------


## دکتر اسدی

مقایسه جالبی کردن درباره مشاوره و فست فود!  
آقای سینا تهرانی مشاور خوبی هستن انصافا ولی دو تا اشکال عمده هم دارن یکی این که خیلی گرونه قیمت هاشون و از توان اکثر بچه ها خارجه. دو این که خیلی زیاد علاقه دارن به این نوع تبلیغات از خودشون! که معمولا هم متاسفانه خیلی رنگ و بویی از واقعیت نداره البته این ها رو نمیتونم با اطمینان بگم ولی چون سند و مدرکی ندیدم از این که دانش آموزهاشون چه موفقیت هایی کسب کردن نمیتونم از بابت کیفیت کارشون اونطوری که خودشون درباره خودشون میگن مطمئن باشم. جدا از این ها دو تا مزیت بزرگی که دارن و باعث میشه بیشتر از مشاورای معروف بهشون امتیاز بدم یکی همین سابقه موفقیت خودشون توی کنکور هست و دیگه هم تخصصی که تو زمینه مشاوره دارن. گمان میکمم که بچه های با تراز زیر ۶۰۰۰ نسبت به بچه های قوی تر بهتر بتونن پیشرفت کنن با ایشون

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام دکتر یه سوال دارم خدمتتون.
> به نظر شما یه نفر با استعداد متوسط (نه نابغه و نه خیلی داغون) که تا حالا تستی نخونده بخواد از تابستون سال کنکور بخونه و درست هم بخونه حداکثر چه رتبه ای می تونه بیاره؟؟؟آخه خیلی ار رتبه برترها یا از سال های پایه درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکور موندن .
> ممنون می شم اگه جواب بدید .


درست میگین اکثر رتبه برتر ها از پایه خوندن ولی اینطور نیست که همه این کارو کرده باشن و من خیلی هاشون رو میشناسم که از سال کنکور بطور جوی شروع کردن . اگه یه کَی به قول شما با استعداد متوسط از تابستون شروع کنه به میزان کافی و از اون مهم تر باکیفیت خوب و برنامه‌ی خوب درس بخونه قطعا میتونه به رتبه های عالی در حد دورقمی هم فکر کنه. اصلا نشدنی نیست به هیچ وجه.

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> خوبه اینو بقیه بچه ها هم بخونن تا هر ۱۲ ساعت گله نکنن چرا پاسخ نمیدم! البته اواخر استیجری هستم نه اینترنی


روزی چندساعت درس میخوندین؟
میدونم کمکی ب من نمیکنه ولی کنجکاو شدم

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> روزی چندساعت درس میخوندین؟
> میدونم کمکی ب من نمیکنه ولی کنجکاو شدم


سال سوم یا همون یازدهم جدیدی ها هفته ای 30 ساعت سال کنکورم هم هفته ای 40 ساعت

----------


## دکتر اسدی

چقدر در زدن دکمه تشکر و امتیاز دادن خساست به خرج میدید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phatums

سلام 99 نظام قدیمم، آزمون فعلا نمیدم. 
برای مرور های کوتاه مدتمون  باید چطور عمل کنیم؟


مثلا من  تست فرد هارو از شنبه تا5ش میزنم، جمعه از زوجا فقط اونایی میزنم ک آخرشون 2 هستش، تا کل مباحثی ک طی هفته خوندم مرور شه، بقیه تستای زوج رو هم ماه بعد دوماه بعد، 3 ماه بعد میزنم
روشم درسته؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> چقدر در زدن دکمه تشکر و امتیاز دادن خساست به خرج میدید


روزی یکبار میشه دکمه رو زد برا هر فرد

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


چقدر در زدن دکمه تشکر و امتیاز دادن خساست به خرج میدید 


ی مشاوره بدین ب من 
بیاین اکانتمو بدم ب شما  


امتیاز بالا
تشکر بالا
خلاصه بالاس 

( جهت مزاح )


___________
دکتر تلگرامم گاهی سربزنین*

----------


## liaa

در مورد راهنماییتون درباره آقای سینا تهرانی خیلی ممنون .. فقط 2 تا سوال :
1. شما از تعرفه ها و قیمت های اخیرشون خبردارید ؟
2.چرا فکر می کنید برای بچه های زیر 6000 مناسب هستن ؟ اصن این یعنی چی ؟ یعنی منجر به پیشرفت خیلی خوبی میشن واسه این بچه ها؟ یعنی فکر می کنید می تونن برسونن بچه هارو به ترازای حدود 7000 و اینا ؟
و یه سوال دیگه .. شما خودتون در بازه ی 2 هفته ای قبل از ازمون چطور برنامه ریزی می کردین ؟ چه کار شاخص و ویژه ای انجام میدادین که فکر میکنید سهم بزرگی توی موفقیت هاتون در آزمونا داشت ؟ اگه ممکنه با جزئیات بگید که کلا شیوه برنامه ریزیتون چطور بود.. ممنون

----------


## bbehzad

یه اخطار بهت دادم تا به کسی که 7سال ازت بزرگتره وازقدیمی های انجمنه اخطار ندی.دنبال ممبر جمع کردنی مشاورنما.

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط دکتر اسدی


چقدر در زدن دکمه تشکر و امتیاز دادن خساست به خرج میدید 


آقای دکتر ، یه سر به تلگرام میزنین ؟ ممنونم .*

----------


## دکتر اسدی

پیروز و تندرست باشید دوستان

----------


## Phatums

> سلام 99 نظام قدیمم، آزمون فعلا نمیدم. 
> برای مرور های کوتاه مدتمون  باید چطور عمل کنیم؟
> 
> 
> مثلا من  تست فرد هارو از شنبه تا5ش میزنم، جمعه از زوجا فقط اونایی میزنم ک آخرشون 2 هستش، تا کل مباحثی ک طی هفته خوندم مرور شه، بقیه تستای زوج رو هم ماه بعد دوماه بعد، 3 ماه بعد میزنم
> روشم درسته؟؟؟؟؟


جواب نمی‌دید بزرگوار؟

----------


## Phatums

> سلام 99 نظام قدیمم، آزمون فعلا نمیدم. 
> برای مرور های کوتاه مدتمون  باید چطور عمل کنیم؟
> 
> 
> مثلا من  تست فرد هارو از شنبه تا5ش میزنم، جمعه از زوجا فقط اونایی میزنم ک آخرشون 2 هستش، تا کل مباحثی ک طی هفته خوندم مرور شه، بقیه تستای زوج رو هم ماه بعد دوماه بعد، 3 ماه بعد میزنم
> روشم درسته؟؟؟؟؟


جواب نمی‌دید بزرگوار؟

----------


## دکتر اسدی

من به احترام دوستانی که میخوان استفاده کنن و دغدغه های مهمی مثل درس ها و آینده شون رو دارم چیزی نمیگم فقط درخواستم اینه که لطفا عزیزانی که با این ایجاد مزاحمت ها در گفت و گو و همینطور بی‌احترامی هایی که میشه مختلف هستن یا گزارش کنن این تخلف رو یا امتیاز منفی بدن یا حالا هر مکانیسمی که داره من آشنا نیستم لطفا نشون بدن اعتراضشون رو. به های بی پایه و نامربوطی که به بنده زدن کاری ندارم ولی اگه قرار هست هر کسی که دانش و تجربه کمتری داره و در یک کلام تخصصی نداره توی یک زمینه ای بیاد و از همه بیشتر خودش رو صاحب نظر بدونه مشکل همه ما ایرانی هاست. مضاف بر این که این ها همه منحرف کردن تاپیک اصلی و روند پرسش و پاسخی هست که هدف من از فعالیت توی این انجمن بوده. اگه سایر دوستان هم مثل ایشون نظرشون اینه که این بحث ها مفید نبوده من ادامه نمیدم به فعالیتم. اگه هم نظرشون عکس این هست لطفا امتیاز این کاربر رو کم کنن یا هر واکنش مناسب دیگری که دوستان باتجربه تر انجمن بهتر بلدن. منظورم کاربر bbehzad هست.

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> جواب نمی‌دید بزرگوار؟


سلام. من جوابتون رو فرستاده بودم مشکل از نت بوده یا چی بوده نیومده مثل این که نیومد جوابم. 
اگه منظورتون اینه که درسته که همه تست ها رو نزنید بله درسته هیچ اشکالی نداره خیلی هم خوبه. چون باید تست ها رو به حدی بزنید که از یادگیریتون راضی باشیو ببینید دیگه تست ها نکته جدید یا چالش جدیدی براتون ندارن و هیچ مشکلی با چند سوال پشت هم ندارید.
اما جدا از این برای مرورتون یک راه خیلی خوب دیگه هم در کنار تست زدن و همراه با اون انجام بدید اونم این که قبل این که به سراغ کتاب درسی یا درسنامه و جزوه برید، خودتون هرچی از اون مبحث به ذهنتون میرسه نکات مهم و اصلیش رو بنویسید و توضیح بدید برای خودتون. این خیلی کمک میکنه که نکاتی که هنوز براتون خوب جا میفتاده رو شناسایی کنید. خلاقه کردن مطالب فصل و جدول کشیدن و طبقه بندی هم که همیشه خوبه. کلا هر چیزی “بنویسید” کار خوبیه! به شرطی که نوشتنتون تراوش ذهن خودتون باشه نه کپی کردن از یک جای دیگه ای مثلا یه کتاب یا جزوه ی دیگه. نوشته ها باید هم حاصل تفکر خودتون باشن هم به زبان خودتون و با جمله بندی خودتون

----------


## reza2018

سلام.کلیپ زیر در مورد وضعیت دانشجویان پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هست.اگه این کلیپ رو دیدید میتونید بگید چقدر به واقعیت نزدیک هست؟
https://www.aparat.com/v/qG0uL/%D9%8...B1%DB%8C%D8%A8

----------


## Faith

سلام 
من دوساله ک مشاور داشتم ولی واقعا راضی نبودم همشون دوماه اولو عالی مشاوره میدن بعدش ول میکنن دانش آموز رو
نمیدونم موسسه چکاد رو میشناسین یا ن من با رتبه های دو رقمی مشاوره داشتم
لطفا اگ موسسه خوبی بجز موسسه آقای تهرانی برای مشاوره میشناسین معرفی کنین
فقط میخوام نتیجه بگیرم و زحمت هم براش می کشم
ممنون

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام.کلیپ زیر در مورد وضعیت دانشجویان پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هست.اگه این کلیپ رو دیدید میتونید بگید چقدر به واقعیت نزدیک هست؟
> https://www.aparat.com/v/qG0uL/%D9%8...B1%DB%8C%D8%A8


پیشنهاد خوبی بود، ممنون از شما. 
خیلی خلاصه و پرشی پلان های مختلفش رو جلو زدم و سریع دیدم. مستند خیلی خوبی به نظرم اومد البته نه از لحاظ فرم و محتوا بلکه حرف های دانشجوهای داخل این مستند. چون بدون سوگیری و تعصب و سانسور حرفاشون رو نشون میده و چون خود فیلمساز هم دانشجوی پزشکی هست و از درون همین جریان اومده دغدغه داره و آدم دغدغه ش رو خوب احساس میکنه از خلال این ساخته ش. بچه هایی که دوست دارن خیلی واقعی و بدون فانتزی ببین چی میگذره بین دانشجوهای پزشکی به دردشون میخوره اگه این مستندو ببینن هرچند که یکمی ناامید کننده و ناراحت کننده هم هست و متوجه میشید توی همه عرصه ها و هر برهه ای از زندگی که باشید هیچ موقع شرایط گل و بلبل نیست و این شمایید که باید همه چیزو برای خودتون بسازید نه کس دیگه برای شما. تو مملکت ما که سخت تر هم هست

----------


## invinciblegirl

> چقدر در زدن دکمه تشکر و امتیاز دادن خساست به خرج میدید


 ببخشید آقای دکتر مگه شما به امتیاز ها و تشکر های دیگران نیازی دارین؟
مگه هدفتون از اینجا بودن کمک به کنکوری ها نیست؟ پس این مسائل حاشیه ای مثل تشکر و امتیاز چرا انقدر براتون اهمیت داره؟

----------


## bbehzad

> ببخشید آقای دکتر مگه شما به امتیاز ها و تشکر های دیگران نیازی دارین؟
> مگه هدفتون از اینجا بودن کمک به کنکوری ها نیست؟ پس این مسائل حاشیه ای مثل تشکر و امتیاز چرا انقدر براتون اهمیت داره؟


دقیقا منم منظورم همینه.شما که هدفت کمکه بچه ها خودشون بلدن امتیاز بدن.تحمیل نظر به بچه ها دلیلی نداره.منم بی احترامی نکردم ولی ایشون یه تایپیک زده هرکس بخواد نظر بده یا کمک کنه ناراحت میشه و امتیاز کسر میکنه.این جور تایپیکا عمومی هستن وقتی تایپیک زدی بقیه میتونن بیان نظر بدن.

----------


## دلنیا

سلام. اقای دکتر من برای کنکور 99 مشاور نیاز دارم. به شما پیام دادم داخل تلگرام ولی بعد از چند روز جواب ندادید

----------


## liaa

> در مورد راهنماییتون درباره آقای سینا تهرانی خیلی ممنون .. فقط 2 تا سوال :
> 1. شما از تعرفه ها و قیمت های اخیرشون خبردارید ؟
> 2.چرا فکر می کنید برای بچه های زیر 6000 مناسب هستن ؟ اصن این یعنی چی ؟ یعنی منجر به پیشرفت خیلی خوبی میشن واسه این بچه ها؟ یعنی فکر می کنید می تونن برسونن بچه هارو به ترازای حدود 7000 و اینا ؟
> و یه سوال دیگه .. شما خودتون در بازه ی 2 هفته ای قبل از ازمون چطور برنامه ریزی می کردین ؟ چه کار شاخص و ویژه ای انجام میدادین که فکر میکنید سهم بزرگی توی موفقیت هاتون در آزمونا داشت ؟ اگه ممکنه با جزئیات بگید که کلا شیوه برنامه ریزیتون چطور بود.. ممنون


دکتر لطفا به این سوالا پاسخ بدین...
و یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم :
توی دانشگاه ، رشته ی پزشکی.. بعد از علوم پایه هم میشه ترم تابستونی برداشت ؟ اون موقع که دانشجو دیگه با دانشگاه خداحافظی میکنه و وارد بیمارستان میشه چطور؟ ترم تابستونیش چطوری میشه اونوقت ؟ خصوصا اینکه بخواد ترم تابستانی رو توی یه شهر دیگه بخونه ؟ امکان پذیره ؟
به فرض اینکه یه دانشجو پزشکی در تمام طول تحصیلش از تابستوناش استفاده کنه و واحد برداره کل دوره عمومی چقدر زودتر تموم میشه ؟ چندسال طول میکشه ؟ ( میدونم که این شرایط یه مقدار ایده آله ولی خب شما توضیح بدین  :Yahoo (4):  ) ممنون

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> دکتر لطفا به این سوالا پاسخ بدین...
> و یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم :
> توی دانشگاه ، رشته ی پزشکی.. بعد از علوم پایه هم میشه ترم تابستونی برداشت ؟ اون موقع که دانشجو دیگه با دانشگاه خداحافظی میکنه و وارد بیمارستان میشه چطور؟ ترم تابستونیش چطوری میشه اونوقت ؟ خصوصا اینکه بخواد ترم تابستانی رو توی یه شهر دیگه بخونه ؟ امکان پذیره ؟
> به فرض اینکه یه دانشجو پزشکی در تمام طول تحصیلش از تابستوناش استفاده کنه و واحد برداره کل دوره عمومی چقدر زودتر تموم میشه ؟ چندسال طول میکشه ؟ ( میدونم که این شرایط یه مقدار ایده آله ولی خب شما توضیح بدین  ) ممنون


شش هفت تا سوال پرسیدین روی هم ! تا جایی که بتونم جواب میدم! 
سوال آخرتون اگه میخواهید بدونید در سریع ترین حالت ممکن چند سال طول میکشه تحصیل رشته پزشکی عمومی، باید بگم ۶ و نیم سال. حتی اگه از اینی که الان هست هم کوتاه ترش کنن و شما هم از همه ترفند ها استفاده کنین و کل وقتتون رو پر کنین با واحد برداشتن، قطعا از ۶ سال کمتر نخواهد شد.
در مورد آقای سینا تهرانی چون مشاوره ی "درسی/آموزشی" خیلی تخصصشون نیست و مشاوره ی "تحصیلی" تخصصشون هست شاید نتونن به بهترین شکل برای بچه هایی که خودشون ترازها بالا میارن کارساز باشن چون این دوستان بیشتر نیاز به یه کسی دارن که خودش توی کنکورهای اخیر موفقیت خوبی کسب کرده باشه. اما ایشون قطعا هم با توجه به رزومه و رتبه خوب خودشون توی کنکور و هم دانش و تخصصی که در زمینه مشاوره و آموزش دارن از بهترین های کشور هستن بدون شک.

----------


## liaa

شرمنده بابت تعداد زیاد سوالا .. مگه برای تعداد سوالا محدودیتی وجود داره ؟  :Yahoo (4):  آخه فکر می کردم اینجا هستین که به سوالا جواب بدین  :Yahoo (4):  ببخشیدا .. :Yahoo (4):  آدم ناراحت میشه آخه ..
اگه اذیت نمیشید یه توضیحی هم درباره شیوه برنامه ریزی و اینکه دو هفته بین آزمون رو چطوری میگذروندین ( با وجود مدرسه و داستاناش..) یه توضیح ریز بدین .. قول میدم دیگه سوال نپرسم  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : آقا ی دکتر مگه توی شیوه پزشکی نوین ، دوره عمومی 6 ساله نیست ؟ اونوقت چطوری میشه با اون همه اضافه کاری 6 سال و نیمه تموم کنیم ؟  :Yahoo (4): ( این آخریش بود دیگه .. قووول قوول قوول  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Django

سلام . خسته نباشید.
رمز موفقیتتون در ریاضی که درصد بالایی داشتید , چیه؟ مثلا تست های خیلی سبز رو دوبار زدن کافیه؟! 
اوضاع درامد در دوران دانشجویی چطوره؟ به خصوص برای فرد متاهل...

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> شرمنده بابت تعداد زیاد سوالا .. مگه برای تعداد سوالا محدودیتی وجود داره ؟  آخه فکر می کردم اینجا هستین که به سوالا جواب بدین  ببخشیدا .. آدم ناراحت میشه آخه ..
> اگه اذیت نمیشید یه توضیحی هم درباره شیوه برنامه ریزی و اینکه دو هفته بین آزمون رو چطوری میگذروندین ( با وجود مدرسه و داستاناش..) یه توضیح ریز بدین .. قول میدم دیگه سوال نپرسم 
> 
> پ.ن : آقا ی دکتر مگه توی شیوه پزشکی نوین ، دوره عمومی 6 ساله نیست ؟ اونوقت چطوری میشه با اون همه اضافه کاری 6 سال و نیمه تموم کنیم ؟ ( این آخریش بود دیگه .. قووول قوول قوول  )


والله ما خودمون شیوه نوین هستیم دیگه. یه نوین تر هم اومده مگه ما خبر نداریم! قبل تر از ما دوره عمومی به طور استندارد ۷ سال یا ۷ و نیم بود که تو شیوه ی‌ جدید یک سال ازش کم شده

----------


## دکتر اسدی

در مورد سوالایی که توضیحشون طولانی تره هم سر فرصت  پاسخ میدم شکیبا باشید...

----------


## im.awbol

> در مورد سوالایی که توضیحشون طولانی تره هم سر فرصت  پاسخ میدم شکیبا باشید...


سلام خسته نباشین
میخواستم بدونم کسی که الان میانگین دروس عمومیش 60 هست ، تا کنکور با زدن روزی 1 آزمون عمومی با تحلیلش و حدود 45 آزمون تا کنکور ، چقدر میتونه عمومیشو قوی کنه و بره بالای 80 و اینکه چطور میشه این کارو کرد ؟
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام خسته نباشین
> میخواستم بدونم کسی که الان میانگین دروس عمومیش 60 هست ، تا کنکور با زدن روزی 1 آزمون عمومی با تحلیلش و حدود 45 آزمون تا کنکور ، چقدر میتونه عمومیشو قوی کنه و بره بالای 80 و اینکه چطور میشه این کارو کرد ؟
> ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین


سلام. اولا هرروز زیاده، یه روز درمیون اگه آزمون جامع از هر ۴ تا درس عمومی بزنین کافیه. عربی و انگلیسی توی مدت کوتاه کمتر میتونه پیشرفت کنه ولی ادبیات و دین و زندگی خیلی بهترن از این جهت. بهتره برای هر درس یه استراتژی جدا داشته باشید. مثلا برای عربی تمرکزتون روی ترجمه و قواعد باشه  برای انگلیسی کلوز و متن بزنین برای ادبیات هم مبحثی کار کنید مثلا زبان فارسی رو جدا تمرین کنید (شمارش تکواژ رو حذف کنید!) لغت املا و تاریخ ادبیات رو حتما حتما بخونین خیلی زود جواب میگیرین. آرایه هم مدل یاد گرفتنش توضیح طولانی تر نیاز داره ولی به طور کلی اول باید قلق هاشو یاد بگیرین و بعد رو تست ها تمرین کنین. برا قرابت هم که حتما هرروز یه تعداد کمی تست بزنین. حرفم اینه که فقط یه استراتژی مثلا آزمون جامع گرفتن رو برای همه درس ها و همه مبحث ها پیاده نکنید و برای هرکدوم برنامه جدا هم داشته باشین

----------


## im.awbol

> سلام. اولا هرروز زیاده، یه روز درمیون اگه آزمون جامع از هر ۴ تا درس عمومی بزنین کافیه. عربی و انگلیسی توی مدت کوتاه کمتر میتونه پیشرفت کنه ولی ادبیات و دین و زندگی خیلی بهترن از این جهت. بهتره برای هر درس یه استراتژی جدا داشته باشید. مثلا برای عربی تمرکزتون روی ترجمه و قواعد باشه  برای انگلیسی کلوز و متن بزنین برای ادبیات هم مبحثی کار کنید مثلا زبان فارسی رو جدا تمرین کنید (شمارش تکواژ رو حذف کنید!) لغت املا و تاریخ ادبیات رو حتما حتما بخونین خیلی زود جواب میگیرین. آرایه هم مدل یاد گرفتنش توضیح طولانی تر نیاز داره ولی به طور کلی اول باید قلق هاشو یاد بگیرین و بعد رو تست ها تمرین کنین. برا قرابت هم که حتما هرروز یه تعداد کمی تست بزنین. حرفم اینه که فقط یه استراتژی مثلا آزمون جامع گرفتن رو برای همه درس ها و همه مبحث ها پیاده نکنید و برای هرکدوم برنامه جدا هم داشته باشین


ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## pourya78

دکتر سلام زمان بندی درسات تو کنکور چجوری بود ؟؟؟

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> دکتر سلام زمان بندی درسات تو کنکور چجوری بود ؟؟؟


متوجه منظورتون نشدم

----------


## aliparsa1

1.اقای دکتر لطفا درمورد شیوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون بگید2.طرح سوال برای زیست روش خوبیه؟

----------


## dr.ramin

سلام آقای دکتر میخواستم بدونم حقوقی که در طرح پزشکی میدن از چقدر شروع میشه و حداکثرش چقدره؟(خودم ترم دوم هستم)
خدا قوت

----------


## MYDR

> چقدر سوت و کور!





> در مورد سوالایی که توضیحشون طولانی تره هم سر فرصت  پاسخ میدم شکیبا باشید...


  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mariyana

> چقدر سوت و کور!


میزان تفریح و استراحت و مطالعه آزاد(کارهای غیر کنکوری سال کنکور رتبه های برتر)
میشه لطفا از تجربیان خودتون و دوستانتون که موفق شدن رو راجع به این موضوع تو این تایپیک یا اینجا بگید ممنون

----------


## amir-javadi

> سلام. من محمد اسدی هستم ، رتبه 13 کنکور 92 و در حال حاصر دانشجوی پزشکی تهران
> توی این ۵ سال افتخار کار کردن با خیلی دانش آموز ها و دوستای عزیزی مثل شما رو داشتم چه به عنوان مربی و مشاور و چه به عنوان مدرس و طراح سوال. به طور اتفاقی دیدم اینجا خیلی هاتون سوالای زیادی ذهنتون رو درگیر کرده فکر کردم بد نباشه اگه توی این تاپیک در خدمتتون باشم و نظراتم رو بگم امیدوارم بتونم به عنوان یه راهنما نقش مثبتی توی مسیر درس خوندن و موفقیتتون داشته باشم...
> هر گونه سوالی در هر زمینه ای دارید میتونید بپرسید، من هر موقع فرصت داشته باشم جواب میدم سعی میکنم بیشتر از ۲۴ ساعت نشه


سلام آقای دکتر .
لطفا در زمینه این سوال من رو راهنمایی کنید .
دکتر لطفا روش مطالعه زیست برای رسیدن به درصد های بالا رو به طور جامع و کامل  :Yahoo (4):  توضیح دهید .
واقعا سردرگم شدم یکی می گه اصلا درسنامه نخونید و فقط تست بزنید ! یکی دیگه می گه درسنامه بخونید !
لطفا راهنمایی کنید و روش مطالعه خودتون و بقیه دوستان درصد بالاتون رو بگید.
ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## melodii

> سلام. من محمد اسدی هستم ، رتبه 13 کنکور 92 و در حال حاصر دانشجوی پزشکی تهران
> توی این ۵ سال افتخار کار کردن با خیلی دانش آموز ها و دوستای عزیزی مثل شما رو داشتم چه به عنوان مربی و مشاور و چه به عنوان مدرس و طراح سوال. به طور اتفاقی دیدم اینجا خیلی هاتون سوالای زیادی ذهنتون رو درگیر کرده فکر کردم بد نباشه اگه توی این تاپیک در خدمتتون باشم و نظراتم رو بگم امیدوارم بتونم به عنوان یه راهنما نقش مثبتی توی مسیر درس خوندن و موفقیتتون داشته باشم...
> هر گونه سوالی در هر زمینه ای دارید میتونید بپرسید، من هر موقع فرصت داشته باشم جواب میدم سعی میکنم بیشتر از ۲۴ ساعت نشه


سلام آقای دکتر. من پشت کنکوری هستم . عاشق درس خوندن . تا دوم دبیرستان بهترین دانش آموز شهرمان بودم اما به خاطر معلم های واقعا بدی که توی دبیرستان به پستم خورد نسبت به درس به رغبت شدم و الان سال دومی هست که میخوام کنکور شرکت کنم ولی هیچی درس نخوندم . استعداد و اراده عالی دارم اما نمیدونم چی کار کنم که این اراده رو وارد درس کنم. مطمئن هستم که اگه به مطالعه عادت کنم زیر 500 میارم ولی هر چی برنامه می ریزم اجرا نمیکنم. به نظرتون اگه برای سال 3 بمونم میتونم موفق بشم؟؟؟ این روز ها حتی گریه هم منو آروم نمی کنه. آخه من استعداد پزشکی رو خیلی دارم. من حتی آمپول زدن ، فشار خون گرفتن ، سرم وصل کردن و.... رو هم بلد هستم . چی کار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Pmahdi

سلام 
میخواستم بدونم که شما برای کنکور کلاس میرفتین؟ و اگه میرفتین کدوم درسا رو میرفتین و هدفتون چی بود از رفتن به کلاس؟
ممنون که وقت گذاشتین. :Yahoo (106):

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> 1.اقای دکتر لطفا درمورد شیوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون بگید2.طرح سوال برای زیست روش خوبیه؟


طرح سوال روش بسیار بسیار عالیه ایه. شیوه برنامه ریزیتون در درجه اول برای خودتون و متناسب با اهداف بلند مدت و کوتاه مدت خودتون باسه و در درجه دوم ببینید آزمونتون چی میگه! خیلی جاها فاصله گرفتن از برنامه آزمون هیچ ایرادی نداره هیچ بهترم هست

----------


## دکتر اسدی

> سلام 
> میخواستم بدونم که شما برای کنکور کلاس میرفتین؟ و اگه میرفتین کدوم درسا رو میرفتین و هدفتون چی بود از رفتن به کلاس؟
> ممنون که وقت گذاشتین.


سلام. خود من کلاس نمیرفتم و فقط با مدرسه پیش میرفتم جز یه بازه خیلی کوتاه که دبیزمون بیمار شد و برای مدتَولانی بستری بود بیمارستان! رفتم کلاس!
البته دو تا نکته خیلی مهم رو اگه نگم ممکنه حرفم کمی گمراه کننده باشه. یکی این که من از سال های خیلی زود شروع به درس خوندن جدی کردم چون علاقه زیادی داشتم به درس ها و خیلی هم سعی میکردم عمیق یاد بگیرم. دو این که مدرسه م واقعا معلم های خوبی داشت و اکثرشون به نظرم کافی بودن و بقیه کار رو خودم باید انجام میدادم. اینطوری نبود که بگم کلاس خوب نیست و بده. حس میکردم من نیازی ندارم با توجه به شرایطی که توضیح دادم

----------

